# ███ ✻ Jint's gallery || stream [OFF]



## Jint

*Commissions:* email me ||  *Art Trades:* Friends/mutuals only!  ||  *Requests:* Nope!

Please check most recent post for updates!





*ＦＥＡＴＵＲＥＤ　＊　ＰＩＥＣＥ*






​


----------



## Jint

*＊ ＳＯＣＩＡＬ　ＬＩＮＫＳ ＊*




 

 

 

 



 

 




​


----------



## Jint

=======================================
Mini resources post
=======================================

These are super duper old (I'm talking about 2017);;
but I'll leave them here for anyone who finds them useful o: !




Spoiler: Chibi - beginner





































Spoiler: Eyes


















Spoiler: how to import csp brushes downloaded from assets














Spoiler: simple hair coloring













Spoiler: coloring crystals








csp brush dl>> https://assets.clip-studio.com/en-us/detail?id=1701827


​


----------



## Jint

​


----------



## Jint

​


----------



## Jint

​


----------



## Jint

​


----------



## Jint

​


----------



## Jint

​


----------



## Jint

​


----------



## Jint

was talking with my fam earlier about writing -- and was wondering if anyone's into visual novels?
I wrote a very bad one once in a week ./sobs 
but it k, I'm proud of it ` w ` 





I should totally find some time to correct my typos tho lmaoo



​


----------



## iamnothyper

omgee, light novelsss???? reminds me of when i used to write fanfic back in the day.
please say they yaoiz


----------



## himeki

Oh, sounds fun! Gonna go take a looky~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, where do I find the actual program in the file ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

"My best friend is a virus."
Yeah, I think thats true IRL


----------



## Jint

@ hyper
I'm crying bc it was my first fanfic too
but nah, I'm better at drawing and to be frank writing a story with 80% dialogue + A LOT OF CODING is a huge pain orzzz

@ evvie
aaaaa thanks for playing!!
​


----------



## Jint

today's a holiday so I drew for a bit;;
cries full pieces take me too long

(wip)




​


----------



## Money Hunter

omg it looks amazing <3


----------



## Jint

quick doodle before I have to work again orzz




​


----------



## tassberri

I love it! Oh my gosh, it's so wonderful! ^^


----------



## 24914

TOUCHES ALL THE JINT ART MMMMMMM BURY ME IN THEM


----------



## Gracelia

v. cute doodle jint!
a doodle that is so perfect :,0


----------



## Jint

aaaaaa thanks guys!! ; v ;

@xin
./sTABS YOU SHOO SHOO SHOOO 8Ic;;


- - - - - 

life's been hectic so I haven't been drawing much ahahaa >->o




​


----------



## himeki

THAT IS SO ADORABLE!


----------



## ona272

gahh i need your art in my life foreverrrrr <3


----------



## KantoKraze

frICKLE FRACK THiS ART IS WACK

i've been staring at it for like 20 minutes. your artwork is so so gorgeous. you're so talented aaahh<33


----------



## iamnothyper

what does u/c mean anyways? ;o
-distracts u while i steal all the art-


----------



## Jint

my design job is killing both my eyes and my sanity 
I'm wearing blue light blocking glasses on top of my usual ones lol

- - - - - 

@MayorEvvie 
Thanks!!

@ona272
;   ; thank youuuu!! sorry haha I'm just dumping doodles here and there wheeze s

@KantoKraze
omgg donnt you'll get eyestrain wwwwww
but thank you!! your comment means a lot to me aaaaaa >->o

@hyper
u/c means under construction wwww

​


----------



## Jint

blinkie chibi for nele from a temp shop ages ago >->o






​


----------



## himeki

WAAAAH IN DYING OF ADORABILITY


----------



## Jint

doodle one late night when I had too much stress ahahaha






Also, quick WIP of something I'm working on I guess? wwww






I'm also dying over 22 bust portraits of my friends wheezes so pardon my inactivity ahahahaaa
​


----------



## mayor-essy

Oh my god your art is cute.. I can't handle it. Cuteness overload.


----------



## Jint

streaming for a bit~ 

https://join.me/718-446-975
​


----------



## Jint

stream is off!!
here's the piece I was working on:






​


----------



## Keitara

Jint said:


> stream is off!!
> here's the piece I was working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



looks beautiful Jint!! I love the colors and the background *-*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Jint said:


> stream is off!!
> here's the piece I was working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Freaking beautiful TT_TT The shiny pretty night sky<3


----------



## riummi

nuuu i missed the stream gdi ;u;


----------



## Jint

the guy version qvq






​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> the guy version qvq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



how are you so good that looks beautiful


----------



## Jint

cries softly I totally forgot to reply you guys but ty very much for the compliments!! ; w ;

also!! here's something I drew today hhhhh
haven't touched my super shiny coloring style for a bit so I decided to practice wwww






​


----------



## Nightmares

Could I pay you to draw my mayor?


----------



## Jint

L CocoaBean said:


> Could I pay you to draw my mayor?



Sure!! I'm taking RLC atm, pm me for me details~ c: ​


----------



## crystalmilktea

(I'm stalking that dnp thread you made in the museum shop ;w; patiently but anticipatingly waiting)


----------



## Jint

crystalmilktea said:


> (I'm stalking that dnp thread you made in the museum shop ;w; patiently but anticipatingly waiting)




cries sorry aaaaa I'm a lazebutt and still working on it orzz but ty for the interest I guess? ; u ;

- - - - -

Also played around with my layers in my .lip file for a bit and made this wwwww








​


----------



## Jint

played around with animations for a bit hhhh





​


----------



## Luminescence

!!!! Is that Che's art //caresses forever
there is a transition that looks a bit wonky when you flipped her but the sig looks super cute and the rest's very smooth <3


----------



## Jint

yeee it che art ` 7 `
and ty dottar!!​


----------



## Jint

silently leaves this here wheeeee





​


----------



## Jint

casually uses this post for multiple link signatures
























































​


----------



## liszst

OK I AM LATE TO THE PARTY BUT I AM DLING YOUR CRY VISUAL NOVEL RN. I'm excited to see the story, oh man!


----------



## Jint

liszst said:


> OK I AM LATE TO THE PARTY BUT I AM DLING YOUR CRY VISUAL NOVEL RN. I'm excited to see the story, oh man!



oh my gosh I hope you survive 8'DDD
from what I remember, there's still typos all over the place soooo //sweats​


----------



## liszst

Jint said:


> oh my gosh I hope you survive 8'DDD
> from what I remember, there's still typos all over the place soooo //sweats​



I will share my thoughts once it's done downloading and stuff! *u* Is it a gen visual novel?


----------



## Jint

liszst said:


> I will share my thoughts once it's done downloading and stuff! *u* Is it a gen visual novel?



e-ehh what does that mean :'D​


----------



## liszst

Jint said:


> e-ehh what does that mean :'D​



You know, general genre! Or does this have romance or horror or...? u:


----------



## Jint

liszst said:


> You know, general genre! Or does this have romance or horror or...? u:



hmmm it's pretty general I suppose ` 7 `
when I wrote it idk what to write so I went random lmaooo
I also aimed for a perspective where it's more gender neutral when writing so 8Ic;;

thooo I think I can say if you go for fem!cry's route, it's more romance-y; and if you go for mad!cry, it gets a bit morbid 
but nothing too hardcore _'3JL)_​


----------



## Keitara

awww gosh I just found out about your visual novel!! It's hard to notice it if it's on the 2nd page xD
It's so much fun! Never played visual novels before, this is my first :3 It's funny how I thought that Virus was kinda cute when I first saw him, and I end up being together with him forever lol
gonna play it more 
OH-- and JINT-SAMA *bows down 
you can do things like programming light novels?? you too great for this world ; O ;

okay, here I am again.
"You have successfully wasted a figment of your precious lifespan on this ridiculously dumb game."
thanks xD but it's not dumb. I really like it and it's awesome you made it yourself! and that congratulation music LOL 
the crycest was a really cute idea ^^ but I like Virus the most  he reminds me of your OC Eous ; v ;


----------



## liszst

I was gonna end it with my first ending (normal!cry's ending) but I decided to do the rest 'cause it was pretty short. ovo b It was pretty good! Imagine if Cry played it heh = v= 






CLASSIC.

out of all the multiplayer games, you pick _league of legends_?? xD


----------



## Jint

Keitara said:


> awww gosh I just found out about your visual novel!! It's hard to notice it if it's on the 2nd page xD
> It's so much fun! Never played visual novels before, this is my first :3 It's funny how I thought that Virus was kinda cute when I first saw him, and I end up being together with him forever lol
> gonna play it more
> OH-- and JINT-SAMA *bows down
> you can do things like programming light novels?? you too great for this world ; O ;
> 
> okay, here I am again.
> "You have successfully wasted a figment of your precious lifespan on this ridiculously dumb game."
> thanks xD but it's not dumb. I really like it and it's awesome you made it yourself! and that congratulation music LOL
> the crycest was a really cute idea ^^ but I like Virus the most  he reminds me of your OC Eous ; v ;




lmaoo I think everyone liked virus a lot haha ` 7 `
a-and yeah, but only very starter-ish stuff orz;; a lot of people are super pro at this sort of stuff, I'm just a small potato _3JL)_
Oooo and may I ask why virus reminds you of my Eous? wwww


- - - - -


have been looking for birthstones again, here's a piece I did for one of them wwww





​


----------



## Jint

liszst said:


> I was gonna end it with my first ending (normal!cry's ending) but I decided to do the rest 'cause it was pretty short. ovo b It was pretty good! Imagine if Cry played it heh = v=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLASSIC.
> 
> out of all the multiplayer games, you pick _league of legends_?? xD




cries I missed your post aaAAA
wheezes I'm glad you liked it!! I hope cry never played it now that I look back q 7 q;; it's pretty embarrassing lmaoo
a-and q 7 q is that something with reference to LoL? I-I don't play it s-sooo orzzzzz
​


----------



## narae

Hellooo! Your art is ADORABLE. ouob Keep it up!

Also, I noticed that on your second post of the front page, the four icons on the second row all link to different photos. Check it out~ ;u; Just wanted to let you know!


----------



## Jint

narae said:


> Hellooo! Your art is ADORABLE. ouob Keep it up!
> 
> Also, I noticed that on your second post of the front page, the four icons on the second row all link to different photos. Check it out~ ;u; Just wanted to let you know!




Thank you!! uvu~~

and oh goshhh tbt messed up my coding again ; 7 ; thanks for telling me!!
​


----------



## Jint

updating a bit aaaaa



Spoiler: 4USD chibi sketch commissions/ATs




























Spoiler: other sketchy things


















Spoiler: Lined pieces























Spoiler: painty things
















whew

​


----------



## Jint

my oc damone in pjs ` 7 `






​


----------



## aleshapie

I just love his slippers! He is cute!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Dang it too cute Dx and yes! the slippers+glasses 8'D


----------



## Jint

cries.... belated thank you to you two!! ;___;
I keep forgetting to check back on this thread so I keep missing out people's posts, ahahaa..... >->o


it's been a really long while but I think it's time for me to do this again...
freebies session!! Hop onto my stream and give me a ref, I'll doodle you... er... things, I guess :'D
Feel free to ask any art-related questions too, I'll be more than happy to show you how I do things!! c:
https://join.me/730-368-904
​


----------



## Jint

tried out yuumei's cityscape tutorial today 8")​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> tried out yuumei's cityscape tutorial today 8")​



good lord


----------



## NicPlays

I love your art!! It's too cute!!! You have real talent


----------



## derezzed

The scenery in your latest piece is gorgeous, Jint :-O
I love the light spots in particular! c:

(I hope it didn't take you forever to do all those windows, haha.)


----------



## Jint

MayorEvvie said:


> good lord





NicPlays said:


> I love your art!! It's too cute!!! You have real talent



hahaa thank you you two ; u ; 



derezzed said:


> The scenery in your latest piece is gorgeous, Jint :-O
> I love the light spots in particular! c:
> 
> (I hope it didn't take you forever to do all those windows, haha.)



thanks derezzed!! :'D
and no, it didn't take me forever -- it was just some copy pasting and erasing, really :")
​


----------



## NicPlays

Jint said:


> tried out yuumei's cityscape tutorial today 8")​



That would be a very expensive painting you'd see in shops that I would place in my house. It is STUNNING.


----------



## Jint

NicPlays said:


> That would be a very expensive painting you'd see in shops that I would place in my house. It is STUNNING.



ahh thanks, you flatter me :")
​


----------



## Orieii

Aww, your art is so adorable ;//v/// ♡ Keep up the great work!


----------



## Jint

Orieii said:


> Aww, your art is so adorable ;//v/// ♡ Keep up the great work!


ahhh thank you!! ; v; <3333




streaming for a bit!! https://join.me/902-732-257

​


----------



## Jint

Stuff from the stream!!

Lilliee // Alvery // Nidalee
​


----------



## himeki

OTL YOUR ART IS SO GOOD


----------



## NicPlays

P.
E.
R.
F.
E.
C.
T.
I.
O.
N.


----------



## Lilliee

Jint said:


> Stuff from the stream!!
> 
> Lilliee // Alvery // Nidalee
> ​



tyyy >vo)/// 
tbh u spoil me too much :T stopPP let me catch up


----------



## trashbugs

your art is really wonderful! sorry if this has been asked before, i didn't read the entire thread. but do you take commissions? (real life money of course lol)


----------



## Jint

MayorEvvie said:


> OTL YOUR ART IS SO GOOD





NicPlays said:


> P.
> E.
> R.
> F.
> E.
> C.
> T.
> I.
> O.
> N.



aaaaa thank you you two!! hhhh




Lilliee said:


> tyyy >vo)///
> tbh u spoil me too much :T stopPP let me catch up



naahh you're the one who's spoiling me too much 8Vc //slaps



trashbugs said:


> your art is really wonderful! sorry if this has been asked before, i didn't read the entire thread. but do you take commissions? (real life money of course lol)


aaaa that's alright!! wwww
I take commissions alright!! Here's the information~
but if there's some other style that you're interested in, feel free ask about it too!!



I'm gonna stream in a bit to clear my art debt 8") 
setting up and finishing up some stuff but I should be on soon!!

​
- - - Post Merge - - -


annddd I'm up!! c:

https://join.me/752-064-560
​


----------



## NicPlays

Hi, I saw the above post and someone asked about commissions for RLC. Do you take TBT? I need your art, my life won't be complete without it!


----------



## Jint

NicPlays said:


> Hi, I saw the above post and someone asked about commissions for RLC. Do you take TBT? I need your art, my life won't be complete without it!



these days I only take tbt occasionally, so I guess you can keep an eye out for those commissions!! c:
​


----------



## NicPlays

OK! Thanks c:


----------



## Jint

streaming~
https://join.me/821-819-024
​


----------



## Jint

updated the front page a bit:

slightly changed table of contents
art added to full pieces gallery
mini tutorial section added

​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Aaaaaaaaaaaa your new set up looks lovely, Jint : D All those shiny arts look nicely placed now : )


----------



## Jint

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaa your new set up looks lovely, Jint : D All those shiny arts look nicely placed now : )


aww thanks kairi!! c:
​


----------



## iamnothyper

lookit this cutie everyone


----------



## Jint

i still love yoihs design to bits cries





​


----------



## iamnothyper

Jint said:


> i still love yoihs design to bits cries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



lmao. i actually thought you would choose hiei cause you've drawn yoih so much  xDD
he wubs u too <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Jint said:


> aww thanks kairi!! c:
> ​



You're welcome^^


----------



## Jint

chibi, chibi coms, and speedpaint ` v `)9



 



 

 



 

 








​


----------



## Jint

some random chibis... I'm too lazy to update my gallery orz





art tradeee
its been ages since I've gone all out so I was pretty burnt out after drawing this one hahaa





art trade again hhhh





chib of new adopt i got from peppercrossin!!






bunniessss





chibi sketch coms

​


----------



## Jint

streaming for a bit c:

off, thanks for coming!
​


----------



## Jint

some stuff that I've done recently,, I've been busy so haven't been drawing much haha















the last one's a bit special, it's kind of a sequel to these two pieces that I've done 8")

​


----------



## Jint

streaming~
https://join.me/990-648-005

probably will be a bit short, and please don't kill me if I'm not that talkative today >->o

edit: url changed, the previous one got a bit wonky o:
​


----------



## crystalmilktea

Wasn't there for long, but was great seeing you all! XD


----------



## Jint

crystalmilktea said:


> Wasn't there for long, but was great seeing you all! XD



It was nice to have you drop by!! <3

- - - - -
streaming a bit!! again don't kill me if I'm not talking much ahh

https://join.me/956-002-410​


----------



## sej

Jint said:


> It was nice to have you drop by!! <3
> 
> - - - - -
> streaming a bit!! again don't kill me if I'm not talking much ahh
> 
> https://join.me/956-002-410​


Yay you're streaming! I will just get my ipad


----------



## sej

I can't find my ipad D:


----------



## vhdekker

I really like your chibi's!
Do you have a website, IG?


----------



## Jint

vhdekker said:


> I really like your chibi's!
> Do you have a website, IG?



Thank you!!
and yup -- you can find my websites in my signature c:​


----------



## Luminescence

MOM GO BACK TO STUDYING


----------



## Jint

https://join.me/506-149-757
drawing something christmassy!!
if anyone can guess what song I'm having on repeat in the bg I'll draw you a freeb 8")
​


----------



## mugii

frick i wanna watch but im not on join me ;;


----------



## Naekoya

mugii said:


> frick i wanna watch but im not on join me ;;



it's free to watch without having to sign up o v o


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> https://join.me/506-149-757
> drawing something christmassy!!
> if anyone can guess what song I'm having on repeat in the bg I'll draw you a freeb 8")
> ​



thats hard o.o


----------



## Jint

new year freebie stream!!

keep in mind the new stream rules!!

submit your characters here for consideration ` 7 `)n http://goo.gl/forms/GPza3d8syz

​


----------



## Roxi

Jint said:


> new year freebie stream!!
> 
> keep in mind the new stream rules!!
> 
> submit your characters here for consideration ` 7 `)n http://goo.gl/forms/GPza3d8syz
> 
> ​



Ah this is awesome! I submitted my request, Is the stream on now or later? Can't see the link to it ^^


----------



## Jint

screams i am dumb but here's the strema link
https://join.me/298-747-518
​


----------



## mugii

aHHH JINT YES FREEBS
MAYBE??


Spoiler: my lil lamb child
















im sORRY i cant join the stream i have to leave in a bit ;; thank you for considering tho!


----------



## jiny

are there still freebs?

if so: >>here<<


----------



## himeki

Sugarella said:


> are there still freebs?
> 
> if so: >>here<<



You have to fill out the form


----------



## jiny

MayorEvvie said:


> You have to fill out the form



oh thanks!!


----------



## Jint

thanks for coming!! here's links to the stuff I did todayy

https://36.media.tumblr.com/f741813...3b28/tumblr_inline_o0adc8sLrE1sczupl_1280.png
https://40.media.tumblr.com/b3a9b60...45ec/tumblr_inline_o0adc98Wo51sczupl_1280.png
https://36.media.tumblr.com/7471fdf...eede/tumblr_inline_o0adcc2cn71sczupl_1280.png
https://40.media.tumblr.com/1174cdf...f7ff/tumblr_inline_o0adchZq1z1sczupl_1280.png


​


----------



## jiny

Jint said:


> thanks for coming!! here's links to the stuff I did todayy
> 
> https://36.media.tumblr.com/f741813...3b28/tumblr_inline_o0adc8sLrE1sczupl_1280.png
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/b3a9b60...45ec/tumblr_inline_o0adc98Wo51sczupl_1280.png
> https://36.media.tumblr.com/7471fdf...eede/tumblr_inline_o0adcc2cn71sczupl_1280.png
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/1174cdf...f7ff/tumblr_inline_o0adchZq1z1sczupl_1280.png
> 
> 
> ​


aww they're really cute! c:


----------



## crystalmilktea

(I missed the stream but pops in anyways cause HAPPY NEW YEAR JINTT <3)


----------



## tearypastel

Jint said:


> thanks for coming!! here's links to the stuff I did todayy
> 
> https://36.media.tumblr.com/f741813...3b28/tumblr_inline_o0adc8sLrE1sczupl_1280.png
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/b3a9b60...45ec/tumblr_inline_o0adc98Wo51sczupl_1280.png
> https://36.media.tumblr.com/7471fdf...eede/tumblr_inline_o0adcc2cn71sczupl_1280.png
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/1174cdf...f7ff/tumblr_inline_o0adchZq1z1sczupl_1280.png
> 
> 
> ​



ty again for doing my charrie!! <33


----------



## Naekoya

Jint said:


> thanks for coming!! here's links to the stuff I did todayy
> 
> https://36.media.tumblr.com/f741813...3b28/tumblr_inline_o0adc8sLrE1sczupl_1280.png
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/b3a9b60...45ec/tumblr_inline_o0adc98Wo51sczupl_1280.png
> https://36.media.tumblr.com/7471fdf...eede/tumblr_inline_o0adcc2cn71sczupl_1280.png
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/1174cdf...f7ff/tumblr_inline_o0adchZq1z1sczupl_1280.png
> 
> 
> ​



thank you jint :'D <3


----------



## Jint

streaming for a bit!!
https://join.me/941-476-576
​


----------



## Jint

streaminggg!!
https://join.me/137-124-482

​


----------



## Jint

streaming for a bit!!
https://join.me/525-162-468

might be a bit short tho heheh
​


----------



## kelpy

Jint said:


> streaming for a bit!!
> https://join.me/525-162-468
> 
> might be a bit short tho heheh
> ​



I missed it by forever ago but it would've been so cool to see you live ;c
oh well, I'll probably try to catch you next time!


----------



## Jint

Pasta said:


> I missed it by forever ago but it would've been so cool to see you live ;c
> oh well, I'll probably try to catch you next time!



awww it's alright!! I stream often so hopefully you'll catch me on sometime!! ' v '

- - - - -

streaming for a bit!!

https://join.me/202-371-709​


----------



## Jint

Thanks for coming guys!!

results of the stream...



Spoiler: click to claim your very own fluffy peter body pillow!!












​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> Thanks for coming guys!!
> 
> results of the stream...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click to claim your very own fluffy peter body pillow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



WWHYYYYYYYY


----------



## Nightmares

Jint said:


> Thanks for coming guys!!
> 
> results of the stream...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click to claim your very own fluffy peter body pillow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I....I want one....


----------



## Jint

https://join.me/975-992-948
veeeerrrryyyyy short stream!
​


----------



## Jint

sorry the stream was short;; but thanks to everyone who stopped by!!
​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> sorry the stream was short;; but thanks to everyone who stopped by!!
> ​



so cute!


----------



## Jint

a piece inspired by a song haha






process gif here


​


----------



## scotch

can I buy drawings?


----------



## Jint

I'm utterly burnt out in both mind and body but it was worth it orz





​


----------



## Kanaa

holy moly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i want him


----------



## Jint

streamingggg
https://join.me/599-114-101

will be short, I'm pretty much just aimlessly doodling haha
​


----------



## Jint

thanks for coming guys!!!
here you gooooo
​


----------



## Jint

https://join.me/478-745-692
doki doki
​


----------



## Jint

yes
​


----------



## derezzed

JINT. OH MY GOD. Your chibis are great, but I love it when you draw more realistically too. These two pieces are so stunning:


Spoiler






Jint said:


> I'm utterly burnt out in both mind and body but it was worth it orz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Jint said:


> yes
> ​





Such great shading in both of them... and I love the details of the jacket in the second drawing :-o
You're also really good at picking color schemes ;-; The colors of both drawings are so nice.

Oh, and I REALLY LOVE [THIS]. The atmosphere is so calming. I watched the process gif a million times and I'm still stunned at how you got that product. I mean, how do people even art?? It's beyond me :-/

Really awesome work, Jint! 
You know I'll always be around your gallery.


----------



## Jint

derezzed said:


> JINT. OH MY GOD. Your chibis are great, but I love it when you draw more realistically too. These two pieces are so stunning:
> Such great shading in both of them... and I love the details of the jacket in the second drawing :-o
> You're also really good at picking color schemes ;-; The colors of both drawings are so nice.
> 
> Oh, and I REALLY LOVE [THIS]. The atmosphere is so calming. I watched the process gif a million times and I'm still stunned at how you got that product. I mean, how do people even art?? It's beyond me :-/
> 
> Really awesome work, Jint!
> You know I'll always be around your gallery.



sCREAMS Thank you derezzed!! ; o ;
haha I love painting but it's terribly time consuming and I feel dead by the end of it so I rarely *pain*t... lol... 
and haha yuupp I took inspiration from 5 centimeters per second for the sakura piece!! I'm really happy with how it turned out too, given that I haven't been painting scenery much 8")))



= = = = =

https://join.me/894-207-370
gonna stream some doods before I do proper stuff ahaha
​


----------



## Jint

more tree
​


----------



## Naekoya

Jint said:


> more tree
> ​



tree is good
tree is life
- <3


----------



## Jint

gonna clear some art debt wheeeee
https://join.me/976-862-646
​


----------



## Jint

stream is off! thank you for coming!!





















​


----------



## Jint

あと一歩






​


----------



## Naekoya

beautiful as always >w<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Aaaaaaaaaaa dem OC's are beautiful, Jint *__* <3 Can't believe I missed stream lol : (


----------



## Hatori

Jint said:


> あと一歩
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Dang it, I missed the stream uuu ;;

and HUFF HUFF dem megane 	(｡・//ε//・｡)


----------



## iamnothyper

i see this is still u/c


----------



## pickle inkii.

Your art is so beautiful! Your chibi tutorial is very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Mints

just wanted to drop by and say i love your art style 
its very pretty !!


----------



## derezzed

[WHAT A BEAUTIFUL TREE!!]
I also love the stream stuff you posted a while ago! I really like the pose of [Ardrey's OC] and [Hatori's OC] looks incredible. The colors and the way you drew the character is so nice :-o
and Hatori's character designs are just always amazing


----------



## Jint

crying thank you everyone for your compliments!! sorry that I haven't been active/drawing much, RL has been killing me >->o



iamnothyper said:


> i see this is still u/c



I'd say that I'm trying to actually complete it but at this point I think it's just a part of the permanent name now LOL
​


----------



## Jint

https://join.me/573-641-405
I'm not even sure what I'll be drawing //cries but yupp!!
​


----------



## bug2buga

your art is so nice!!


----------



## Jint

bug2buga said:


> your art is so nice!!


thank you!! ^ ^

- - - - -

results of today's stream:





​


----------



## Jint

Gonna stream in a bit... just need to grab some groceries eheheh

It's a freebie stream today! Will doodle ur chars ^ q ^
Send your references here if you're interested >>  http://goo.gl/forms/GPza3d8syz

I'll update with stream link once I set up ～

​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> Gonna stream in a bit... just need to grab some groceries eheheh
> 
> It's a freebie stream today! Will doodle ur chars ^ q ^
> Send your references here if you're interested >>  http://goo.gl/forms/GPza3d8syz
> 
> I'll update with stream link once I set up ～
> 
> ​



wooooo streams!


----------



## Nightmares

Wait noo did the stream end ;-; Lmao it hasn't even started yet has it


----------



## tearypastel

Nightmares said:


> Wait noo did the stream end ;-; Lmao it hasn't even started yet has it


this was me lmao
when ev sent me a message that jint was doing a freebie stream and i saw it said [off] in the title i freaked out
and then i realised it hadnt even started yet lol


----------



## Nightmares

tearypastel said:


> when ev sent me that jint was doing a freebie stream and i saw it said [off] in the title i freaked out
> and then i realised it hadnt even started yet lol



Ahaha same, I was like noo that was such a short stream xD


----------



## Jint

alrighttt I'm on!!
https://picarto.tv/jintii
​


----------



## Gracelia

tear

don't know if the stream is still on, but wish i could join! current place im at has liek dial up internet that hardly loads much LOL TT_TT


----------



## kelpy

had to leave the stream early but lol you guys are very entertaining


----------



## Jint

Gracelia said:


> tear
> 
> don't know if the stream is still on, but wish i could join! current place im at has liek dial up internet that hardly loads much LOL TT_TT



yells oh no graceeee!! ; o ;
I streamed for like... ages //orz but maybe next time!! hhhhh



Pasta said:


> had to leave the stream early but lol you guys are very entertaining



haha I'm glad to hear that! Hope we didn't weird you out too much 8")

---------


freebs that I finished!! >> http://imgur.com/a/XIFWi
I think I drew... Peter's, Nightmare's, Venice's and Milki's....?

thank you all very much for stopping by!!​


----------



## jiny

Jint said:


> yells oh no graceeee!! ; o ;
> I streamed for like... ages //orz but maybe next time!! hhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> haha I'm glad to hear that! Hope we didn't weird you out too much 8")
> 
> ---------
> 
> 
> freebs that I finished!! >> http://imgur.com/a/XIFWi
> I think I drew... Peter's, Nightmare's, Venice's and Milki's....?
> 
> thank you all very much for stopping by!!​



OMG OFM she's so cute!!!!! thank you for drawing her she's so pretty i love her <3


----------



## Nightmares

I'm so happy you decided to draw mine :')
I love it so much, thank you ^~^


----------



## Peter

Jint said:


> freebs that I finished!! >> http://imgur.com/a/XIFWi
> I think I drew... Peter's, Nightmare's, Venice's and Milki's....?
> 
> thank you all very much for stopping by!!​



gASPS ahh ty frienD <3
I'm sad I had to miss stream but hope you had fun!!
//whispers I'll be home tomorrow hopefully w/ wifi


----------



## Venn

omg, I just fainted from the amazingness of Starla's piece..
TYVM! The best piece I have received!


----------



## Jint

yells glad you all liked it!! 8"))

- - - - -

update! I finally finished it I don't know why it was a good idea













​


----------



## aleshapie

That looks so sweet! Can't decide which color palette I like better.


----------



## Keitara

WHY U SO GOOD AT CHOOSIN COLORS JINT aaaaaaaaaa ///
loving the illustrations *v*


----------



## Venn

ooo nice!
I like the second one better. I'm more drawn to sunset colors  (or could it be Sunrise?)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Aaaaa those scenics :'D I LOVE the first one, sort of reminds me of a scene from any anime in a room lol because of the colors <3 Sunset-like one is just as beautiful though :'O


----------



## Jint

omgg I keep forgetting to check this thread back I'm a terrible gallery manager orz;;
but thank you all so much!! ;//H//; I couldn't pick a favourite version either, I started the sunset version first, but then my friend told me that the night view would look better so I made both haha wwww



some new works that I've done but haven't posted wheeee













​


----------



## kelpy

Jint said:


> omgg I keep forgetting to check this thread back I'm a terrible gallery manager orz;;
> but thank you all so much!! ;//H//; I couldn't pick a favourite version either, I started the sunset version first, but then my friend told me that the night view would look better so I made both haha wwww
> 
> 
> 
> some new works that I've done but haven't posted wheeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



gahh that looks so beautiful jint! I especially like the softness of the second one.


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> omgg I keep forgetting to check this thread back I'm a terrible gallery manager orz;;
> but thank you all so much!! ;//H//; I couldn't pick a favourite version either, I started the sunset version first, but then my friend told me that the night view would look better so I made both haha wwww
> 
> 
> 
> some new works that I've done but haven't posted wheeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I SAW THE LEON ON DA YOU DRAW HIM SO WELL OMG


----------



## Keitara

LINDEN LOOKS SO PERF AND SOFTIE AND *cuddles his softness*


----------



## derezzed

I'm loving the lights and the details of [this piece]!
Those were definitely the most striking parts of it to me, though the overall work is so stunning... as always, haha.
JINT NEVER DISAPPOINTS...

Oh, ALSO, I definitely have to echo what Pasta said; I like the soft overall feel of [this one] too! It's a really interesting look, and it kind of seems hard to pull off? It's like you hit that perfect balance of sharpness and blurriness :-o


----------



## Jint

Pasta said:


> gahh that looks so beautiful jint! I especially like the softness of the second one.



aaa thank you!! I really liked how it turned out too heheh



MayorEvvie said:


> I SAW THE LEON ON DA YOU DRAW HIM SO WELL OMG



Thank youu!! the details killed me lmao



Keitara said:


> LINDEN LOOKS SO PERF AND SOFTIE AND *cuddles his softness*



yells thank you kei!! * v *



derezzed said:


> I'm loving the lights and the details of [this piece]!
> Those were definitely the most striking parts of it to me, though the overall work is so stunning... as always, haha.
> JINT NEVER DISAPPOINTS...
> 
> Oh, ALSO, I definitely have to echo what Pasta said; I like the soft overall feel of [this one] too! It's a really interesting look, and it kind of seems hard to pull off? It's like you hit that perfect balance of sharpness and blurriness :-o



derezzed!! it's always so nice to know what you think of my work 8")
thank you! I had no idea what I was trying to get myself into lol I usually hate details but I drew an entire room filled with junk... 

and yes, it was a bit hard for me to finish the second piece - I started out with something like this:






and I was working with a brush like this:






it had no blending properties whatsoever, and it didn't give much solid color brush strokes either - which is very frustrating for me to work with, since I'm more of a sharp color, sharp contrast person ahaha​


----------



## Jint

new thing that I haven't posted yet!!




​


----------



## Jint

some fates doodles











​


----------



## Kanaa

Jint said:


> some fates doodles
> ​



omg i'm in love


----------



## Venn

I love the style in these!


----------



## Seroja

I love your chibis sooooo much!


----------



## Jint

I'm a bit artblocked 8")) so haven't been producing much art... 
Send your OCs here if you're ok with me butchering them a little! 
They'll probably just be sketches because I'm just trying to get back into drawing... orz...
​


----------



## Venn

Submitted Some!!


----------



## himeki

im dragging everyone deeper into hell and i dont care :^)


----------



## aleshapie

JINTIIIII! Those are adorbs! I just love everything about your art style!


----------



## jiny

submitted some!


----------



## Jint

aleshapie said:


> JINTIIIII! Those are adorbs! I just love everything about your art style!


aaaahhh thank you!! 8")))



it should probably be obvious that i got lazy... orz
my hand was dying on me halfway thru but hope you like it anyway!!




​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> aaaahhh thank you!! 8")))
> 
> 
> 
> it should probably be obvious that i got lazy... orz
> my hand was dying on me halfway thru but hope you like it anyway!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


AAAAA OMIGOSH YOU DREW HER >u< THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Jint

tried using some other palette for coloring





​


----------



## Hyoshido

That's pretty damn rad Jint 8)


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> tried using some other palette for coloring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



aaaah the colours look really nice!
oh yeah, do you mind if i colour and line the sketch you did of my chara? i just want to use it for a clearer ref of her then my crappy one haha


----------



## Jint

Hyoshido said:


> That's pretty damn rad Jint 8)



cheers!



MayorEvvie said:


> aaaah the colours look really nice!
> oh yeah, do you mind if i colour and line the sketch you did of my chara? i just want to use it for a clearer ref of her then my crappy one haha



aaaaa go ahead if you want to! the anatomy there is a bit ??? tho are you sure ahaha 8"DDD​


----------



## Jint

I'm streaming for a bit!

https://join.me/912-444-583
​


----------



## Jint

wheezes
​


----------



## Venn

Jint said:


> wheezes
> ​





ooo, pretty!


----------



## jiny

Jint said:


> wheezes
> ​



super pretty! o:


----------



## Jint

yells thank you!! hhhhh

im streaming for a bit (im on sai this time)
come along if u wanna! ^ Q ^
https://join.me/442-063-093
​


----------



## Xerolin

dis stuff is gud


----------



## Jint

Xerolin said:


> dis stuff is gud



thanks!! ​


----------



## Seroja

One of these days I'll catch your stream ouo too gooddd


----------



## Jint

some updates...






















​


----------



## Seroja

Loving the drawing style on the first chibi.


----------



## Jeonggwa

So much blue, I bet it's your favorite color hueheh
Your cheebs are so adorable LET ME TOUCH THEM...


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> So much blue, I bet it's your favorite color hueheh
> Your cheebs are so adorable LET ME TOUCH THEM...



y es it is 8")) I think I'm known for using too much blue in my pictures among my friends lmao //runs
and thank youuuu!! hshsh​


----------



## riummi

//blue is best color
<says the person who uses lots of pink


----------



## aleshapie

Jint said:


> y es it is 8")) I think I'm known for using too much blue in my pictures among my friends lmao //runs
> and thank youuuu!! hshsh​



No such thing as too much blue!


----------



## Chelsaurus

Those are really amazing! Love them!
Newbie here- what is streaming? Do you have to have a certain something to download or something to watch?


----------



## Jint

riummi said:


> //blue is best color
> <says the person who uses lots of pink



yaaaaassssss
lmaoo I guess everyone has their fave color to use?? hshsh
I remember when I first started out, purple was my best friend for shading >->o



aleshapie said:


> No such thing as too much blue!



//sweats over my portfolio






I just hope people who browse through that don't question the abundance of blue... lmao...



Chelsaurus said:


> Those are really amazing! Love them!
> Newbie here- what is streaming? Do you have to have a certain something to download or something to watch?



streaming is usually the artist broadcasting themselves draw, live! Usually you don't need to download anything to watch - just click the link the artist leaves and you'll be able to join ^ Q ^!!

​


----------



## riummi

Chelsaurus said:


> Those are really amazing! Love them!
> Newbie here- what is streaming? Do you have to have a certain something to download or something to watch?



the artist has a live stream which is basically them drawing in real time (you get to see their screen) - they usually have a link for you on a diff. site so no need to make an account


----------



## aleshapie

Jint said:


> yaaaaassssss
> lmaoo I guess everyone has their fave color to use?? hshsh
> I remember when I first started out, purple was my best friend for shading >->o
> 
> 
> 
> //sweats over my portfolio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope people who browse through that don't question the abundance of blue... lmao...
> 
> 
> 
> streaming is usually the artist broadcasting themselves draw, live! Usually you don't need to download anything to watch - just click the link the artist leaves and you'll be able to join ^ Q ^!!
> 
> ​



MAN! I love the one on the bottom left! Those trees are incredible! All of them are great, but that is my fave, hands down!


----------



## Jint

streaming for a bit!!

https://join.me/146-959-994
​


----------



## Seroja

Yeay it's my lucky night!!


----------



## Jint

stream on!!
https://join.me/329-986-645
​


----------



## Jint

streaming!! https://join.me/512-146-450
​


----------



## Jint

comp died but here's the new link!!
https://join.me/151-054-807
​


----------



## cosmylk

Jint bby if you ever open tbt commish for your cute chibi icons lamme know ; v;


----------



## Jint

Tomia said:


> Jint bby if you ever open tbt commish for your cute chibi icons lamme know ; v;



sure sure!! not sure if I'll sell it for tbt anymore tho eep;;

- - - - - -

streaming for a bit!! 
https://join.me/891-890-661
​


----------



## Jint

recents:


















​


----------



## namiieco

Aaahh! Sonozaki <33


----------



## Jint

streaming for a bit!!
https://join.me/759-074-956
​


----------



## Jint

streaming!!
https://join.me/792-991-621
​


----------



## Jint

gonna stream for a bit!
https://join.me/689-349-382

too laggy Q____Q
​


----------



## Jint

updated first page! mainly with thumbnails and full pieces~
​


----------



## Kanaa

jint!!!!!!!! ur gallery is so beautiful ♡♡♡
i love all those full pieces //cries
and those backgrounds are so pretty ;____; im so lazy when it comes to backgrounds lmao help


----------



## FleuraBelle

JINT OH MY GOSH
Your art is beautifully adorable ;w;
Keep up the great work! ♡


----------



## Jint

Kanaa said:


> jint!!!!!!!! ur gallery is so beautiful ♡♡♡
> i love all those full pieces //cries
> and those backgrounds are so pretty ;____; im so lazy when it comes to backgrounds lmao help



//sheds tear thank you kana!!!!
aha ha a aside from the room pieces I think I mostly just went effects spam 8")))) 
CSP has really nice preset brushes that are really convenient for quick BGs lol //RUNS



Skweekerz said:


> JINT OH MY GOSH
> Your art is beautifully adorable ;w;
> Keep up the great work! ♡



awww thank you!! <3​


----------



## aleshapie

I need more Jintii art! YOU KILL ME!


----------



## Chelsaurus

Awww loving the new update! It looks fab! Really like the mini tutorials!

Maybe you'd consider doing a mini tutorial on either of the following: possibly eyes? (maybe how to make the extra cute for example bigger smaller more shine etc?), touch up on a few basic points of shading? (I know theres a lot on this so perhaps just a few pointers?) or perhaps boy chibis? (maybe boy chibi hair or how to make the chibis more boyish other than clothing)

These are just a few things that I and some other people I have ran into on here struggle on, I know any kind of mini tutorial is great. 

I know I'm being cheeky and throwing some ideas for mini tutorials at you- I just love your art (well who doesnt!), it's artists like you on here that got me into art in the first place! But I find it really great when beginners like me (or even higher up levels) can learn even something tiny from a great artist like you! Thanks anyway!

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry that is awfully long!


----------



## Jint

Chelsaurus said:


> Awww loving the new update! It looks fab! Really like the mini tutorials!
> 
> Maybe you'd consider doing a mini tutorial on either of the following: possibly eyes? (maybe how to make the extra cute for example bigger smaller more shine etc?), touch up on a few basic points of shading? (I know theres a lot on this so perhaps just a few pointers?) or perhaps boy chibis? (maybe boy chibi hair or how to make the chibis more boyish other than clothing)
> 
> These are just a few things that I and some other people I have ran into on here struggle on, I know any kind of mini tutorial is great.
> 
> I know I'm being cheeky and throwing some ideas for mini tutorials at you- I just love your art (well who doesnt!), it's artists like you on here that got me into art in the first place! But I find it really great when beginners like me (or even higher up levels) can learn even something tiny from a great artist like you! Thanks anyway!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sorry that is awfully long!



omgg no these are great ideas!! I've been thinking about eye tutorials for a while now~
thanks for the suggestions!!​


----------



## aleshapie

Heyoo! I just sent an email re: a commish. Eeeeep!


----------



## Jint

aleshapie said:


> Heyoo! I just sent an email re: a commish. Eeeeep!



sent you a reply!​


----------



## Jint

life update!!

real life's been extremely harsh on me lately, and with recent events from this forum happening, I feel that it's a good time to give myself a break from this forum 8") 
I'd still be on here for a bit (maybe to stream or to draw some freebies), but don't expect me to be too active!!

With that said, *for commissioners:* please contact me via my email, since I won't be checking here as often anymore. 
*For others:* Feel free to contact me via twitter (@_jintii) or on discord: 翻生中のじんとう#4696 ;; if we've chatted a few times before, feel free to pm me for my skype!!

I'm also going to table at a con in August, so this break might be a good time for me to actually start con prep ; w ; I might post some of the work that I've completed on this thread if they turn out to be satisfactory haha;;

(also,for those who know what happened, please, I ask of you: don't make judgements only based on one side of the story, and please don't spread this further than it already has been;; thank you!!)
​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Jint said:


> -snip-



Oh no ;; </3 Jintii i'm really sorry to hear about real life struggles lately and I hope you'll be alright Dx Also I love all my friends even tho I am always scared to bother you on Skype hhhhh lol but I truly hope you'll be ok :') and I shall continue to adore your beautiful pieces if/when you post any ever :'O <3 And very best of luck at that con! *hugs* ;; and yas I shall now try and be more chatty on Skype lol I hope i'm not a bother haha.


----------



## Jint

some gallery updates!! tho if you follow me on twitter / tumblr / dA etc they've probably already been there for a bit ahaha;;






ocs jikan and umei ^ Q ^~








headshot of one of my dragons on fr~ I like to gijinkafy some of my faves ahaha //runs












some cheebs








vent art-ish piece, on notifs;; you can read more about the inspiration on my dA~








sketches of characters from gay dessert anime!! I used to be very active in this fandom until it died down - I'm still in contact with the people from it though, we just moved on to our own new fandoms QHQ;;
2/3/6/7 are my OCs, others are friends that they've made while the group was still active~



*First page has also been updated with tips on drawing eyes!*



I've been trying to start con prep but my hand has been reluctant to draw;; I forced myself to at least sketch some stuff on paper tho:


Spoiler














as you can see, I have terrible anatomy when I'm drawing on paper ahahaa...
(Robin & Chrom from Fire emblem: Awakening)






Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh no ;; </3 Jintii i'm really sorry to hear about real life struggles lately and I hope you'll be alright Dx Also I love all my friends even tho I am always scared to bother you on Skype hhhhh lol but I truly hope you'll be ok :') and I shall continue to adore your beautiful pieces if/when you post any ever :'O <3 And very best of luck at that con! *hugs* ;; and yas I shall now try and be more chatty on Skype lol I hope i'm not a bother haha.



nuuu it's absolutely fine to talk to me on skype!! just don't panic if I respond slow / with little words QHQ;;
and hahahaa thank you so much for your continuous support Kairi!! * q *!!
​


----------



## namiieco

I just can't get enough of your art <3

Consider drawing one of my OC's if you would like? 
https://imgur.com/a/i8KE3
Thanks


----------



## Jint

Utarara said:


> I just can't get enough of your art <3
> 
> Consider drawing one of my OC's if you would like?
> https://imgur.com/a/i8KE3
> Thanks



sorry, I don't do requests!
should probably add a status section on my first post to clarify that;;​


----------



## Jint

drew this yesterday~ 
I'm so slow it hurts sobbu internship has killed all my energies hshsh







​


----------



## Touko

.//lurking


----------



## FleuraBelle

Sorry to hear life's being a tough cookie. :'0
Gosh though, your art really is beautiful. I love when the colors blue and purple are together and you happen to put those 2 colors together a lot. <3 <3
I'm honestly gonna miss ya during your break. :>
Hey well whatever is best for both worlds, is fine with me.

Also, uh, have fun at your con!


----------



## Jint

Touko said:


> .//lurking



//crawls onto u >:3c




Skweekerz said:


> Sorry to hear life's being a tough cookie. :'0
> Gosh though, your art really is beautiful. I love when the colors blue and purple are together and you happen to put those 2 colors together a lot. <3 <3
> I'm honestly gonna miss ya during your break. :>
> Hey well whatever is best for both worlds, is fine with me.
> 
> Also, uh, have fun at your con!



hahaha thanks!! blue's my favorite color ` 7`)n....... which i guess, is pretty obvious with the ocs I have lol //rUNS
dww I'll still be around, just;; a bit less active eheheh



yells im trying to kill some coms;; I'd stream to force myself work but its like... 3am here lmao


Spoiler: yes i call this a wip











​


----------



## Jint

nYA AND I'M DONE





​


----------



## Kanaa

Jint said:


> nYA AND I'M DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



//coughs blood
omFG THIS IS beAUTIFUL ;; 3 ; 
jint u need to sleep


----------



## derezzed

^ I HAD THE SAME REACTION
Kanaa you're so relatable

Your latest work is lovely, Jint! And the same can be said for everything you posted before it, of course. Saying that was obligatory since I haven't posted here in a while, unfortunately xD;;
Anyways, I love the colors - especially how the pink hair really stands out! The character design is so pretty too *_*

((Ah, and I'm going to echo some other users' sentiments here about your TBT break: I hope your rl situation gets better for you, and that you're getting everything you want out of your semi-hiatus.))


----------



## Jint

Kanaa said:


> //coughs blood
> omFG THIS IS beAUTIFUL ;; 3 ;
> jint u need to sleep



SCREAMS @ U NO PLS DONT COUGH BLOOD //PAPS UR BACK
ahahhaa but thank u!! shhshhhh no my sleeping schedule is fin e



derezzed said:


> ^ I HAD THE SAME REACTION
> Kanaa you're so relatable
> 
> Your latest work is lovely, Jint! And the same can be said for everything you posted before it, of course. Saying that was obligatory since I haven't posted here in a while, unfortunately xD;;
> Anyways, I love the colors - especially how the pink hair really stands out! The character design is so pretty too *_*
> 
> ((Ah, and I'm going to echo some other users' sentiments here about your TBT break: I hope your rl situation gets better for you, and that you're getting everything you want out of your semi-hiatus.))



omfgg noooo not you too!! //stares at pool of blood on floor ppl are gonna think some sort of murder happened here...
hahaha thanks a lot!! www pink is still my nemesis tho gotta find a way to conquer it ` M`)9"
thanks for your wishes too QHQ!! +*+*+*+*



[quick shameless self promo] 
I made a scrap / doodle dA account!! You can find it here~ 
It's mostly stuff that I've already posted on tumblr / twitter etc but have never touched dA because... they aren't dA worthy... lol... but I'm trying to expand my reach so...!! Check it out if you're interested I guess?? www
[/quick shameless self promo] 

​


----------



## Jint

instead of drawing commissions and con prep I've become a masochist and have been drawing pieces with bg... what...












​


----------



## Jint

gonna stream for a bit!! (so I can force myself to draw lol)

https://join.me/656-621-545

​


----------



## Jint

I've started con prep!!







bc I know that I'm the type to procrastinate a lot, I opened a new album on my personal fb ac so I can keep track of my progress... lol...
((look @ eous I've already procrastinated by drawing him rip))


if anyone's interested in my progress, you can check it up on jintlogs @ tumblr~
the password is suffer because I'm suffering

​


----------



## Jeonggwa

Good luck with con prep! Fight \o/
Your Huedhaut /lennyface 10/10 would touch again
Your chibis are super cute as always, will you make charms or stickers for con? I think many would love your chibi style *A* I have yet to find mine;;;;,,,, 

Ah and as another reply @ my art thread: NNNGGH YES JINT I would love it if you would color my lines! A collab with Jint...?! BLUSH///// I will send you tbt for the trouble >uo I partly got the tbt from you after all coughscoughs

edit: I forgot! A .psd. I will update this post with a link, stayed up too late already><


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> Good luck with con prep! Fight \o/
> Your Huedhaut /lennyface 10/10 would touch again
> Your chibis are super cute as always, will you make charms or stickers for con? I think many would love your chibi style *A* I have yet to find mine;;;;,,,,
> 
> Ah and as another reply @ my art thread: NNNGGH YES JINT I would love it if you would color my lines! A collab with Jint...?! BLUSH///// I will send you tbt for the trouble >uo I partly got the tbt from you after all coughscoughs
> 
> edit: I forgot! A .psd. I will update this post with a link, stayed up too late already><



arigatou!! * Q *
hahahaa lmaoo hue's hair is always !??!?! for me and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out this time //sob

I hope so!! I'm planning charms, but if I procrastinated too much and can't make it... I guess I'll have to do with stickers //sob
aaa gl with finding your chib stlye!! ^ Q ^ I think it looks adorable already but yeah!! doki

LMAO PLS NO I should be the one blushing here //dokidokiyonlinesss 
and okie dokes!! wwW​


----------



## Jint

I got myself a new OC!! wwW
read more about her here: http://toyhou.se/480952.delaria






she's in a universe similar to that of the Kuroneko kareshi manga series ^ q ^!! 
((careful if you want to check that out, it's yaoi... sorry.........


also drew a hue bc a husband a day keeps the kokoro brokoros away!!! i mean wha t






​


----------



## Jeonggwa

Your new OC is purrty! Love how you made Hue's eyes so starry... I read spoilers on wikia im good now

Here is the file I wanted to send you!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XpRDtM9N2vT1VoelFPNko2c1U/view?usp=sharing
ah well those lines were done in a hurry when you look up close (don't ahaHA) ;;; color whatever you think is good ww looking forward to the result and thanks jintpai! ^Q^


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> Your new OC is purrty! Love how you made Hue's eyes so starry... I read spoilers on wikia im good now
> 
> Here is the file I wanted to send you!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XpRDtM9N2vT1VoelFPNko2c1U/view?usp=sharing
> ah well those lines were done in a hurry when you look up close (don't ahaHA) ;;; color whatever you think is good ww looking forward to the result and thanks jintpai! ^Q^



yells ty yon!! dokidoki 
AND NO ITS NOT YOU STILL NEED TO READ HIM LOSING HIS COMPOSURE BEST+++++ MATERIAL //JINTNO STOP

lmaoo okie dokes!! I don't mind messy lines dw dw~
thank for file yonpai ; q ; I'll color it after... I clear some art debt ahahaa //rUNS​


----------



## Jint

scorpio icon req from tumblr!! 
sparkly is fun to do but I don't understand the hair of voltage characters in general... lol...





​


----------



## Jeonggwa

DAYUMMM
will you make one of Aigo too //gently persuades


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> DAYUMMM
> will you make one of Aigo too //gently persuades



yELLS OFCCC sorry for taking so long ((doki))






I fell for him so much during the sequel epilogue i cry...​


----------



## Jint

my hand feels dead





​
- - - Post Merge - - -


i think I've also lost my sanity





​


----------



## Jeonggwa

HAIKYUU BABS////// //
Kenma is the cutest...!! Along with Kuroo ? q `) ahh 

and omg what have you done to your OC ww Don't do drugs, kids
I do like the vivid coloring, it really pops out!
//crawls back to doing commish work


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> HAIKYUU BABS////// //
> Kenma is the cutest...!! Along with Kuroo ? q `) ahh
> 
> and omg what have you done to your OC ww Don't do drugs, kids
> I do like the vivid coloring, it really pops out!
> //crawls back to doing commish work



YELLS ARIGAT YONPAI!!
hahaha I had a hard time with both of their hair... _pain_

lmao my hand is refusing to produce proper work LOL
I think I did use to color like that tho >> http://jintii.deviantart.com/art/C-Tuille-306676760
yoshhh  ganbatte to you too yonpai +*+*+*​


----------



## Jint

uhm... pokego came out for me yesterday //rUNS
​


----------



## Jint

I spelt instinct as intinct im a failure





​


----------



## himeki

I SAW THE INTINCT BUT I DIDNT WANNA POINT IT OUT HAHA
it's still really cute!!!


----------



## Jint

i feel dead but that is nothing new //laughs weakly











just.... doodly sketches because both my hand and head are dead cRIes
​


----------



## Jeonggwa

wEEPS I saw the Intinct too and thought it was some kinda inside joke that I don't get rip
no big dealllll

your old coloring is pretty as well! I admire how people can use light colors without making the drawing look plain?!?!? HOW
pretty shade of blue, sasuga Jintiiii
marries ur art style omf o<-<


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> wEEPS I saw the Intinct too and thought it was some kinda inside joke that I don't get rip
> no big dealllll
> 
> your old coloring is pretty as well! I admire how people can use light colors without making the drawing look plain?!?!? HOW
> pretty shade of blue, sasuga Jintiiii
> marries ur art style omf o<-<



lmao nooo i think the only joke is just spark being a dank meme //jintpls

hahaha thanks?? ovq 
I think I mostly just... abused the luminosity layer mode LMAO white white white everywhere \ o /
arigat!!! I love blue it's the only color that I won't die if there's too much of it in a picture LOL
​


----------



## Jint

guysss I want your opinion!! which mimikyu do you like better?





​


----------



## Jeonggwa

‘q` gosh I love Mimikyu, this gen has incredibly cute Pokemon so far
And about your question, I think #1 is closer to the original although #2 is cute since it's so round??
YOU ARE MAKING THIS HARD AHH Imma just say #2 because its face is cuter!! 
On a side note, I really wanna see its true form :T


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Aaaaaa what the! these are so cute :'O I'd say #1 lol so adorable <3


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> ?q` gosh I love Mimikyu, this gen has incredibly cute Pokemon so far
> And about your question, I think #1 is closer to the original although #2 is cute since it's so round??
> YOU ARE MAKING THIS HARD AHH Imma just say #2 because its face is cuter!!
> On a side note, I really wanna see its true form :T



yessss ikr!! they just released even more I'm dying //flops onto the floor
is2g I was insisting not to buy sun and moon so much but I don't think I can do it anymore... sob
and thank for your opinion!! * Q * I like to think that mimikyu is just smol black fluffball underneath www



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aaaaaa what the! these are so cute :'O I'd say #1 lol so adorable <3



haha thanks kairi!! * Q *​


----------



## Jint

hmmm I've been having this idea on a community thing for a while, and was wondering if anyone would be interested in hosting it with me? o:
basically, its something like... the 69min challenges you get on twitter, but instead of releasing a theme every night, we release a theme every week -- other people could "like" the posts of others who've participated, and the top 3 posts could get a feature for the week after (??? not sure, still need to refine the idea)
The aim of the thing is to spread art around, encourage drawing more, and challenge artists themselves to see what their abilities are, so that they can step out of their comfort zone c:

if anyone's interested, shoot me a pm!! You don't necessarily need to know how to draw, but it'd be best if we've talked before ((so it doesn't feel awkward when we organize the thing... lmao...)
​


----------



## Jint

(( sighing ))






ikiteruuuuuuuuu
​


----------



## Jint

ngghhh





​


----------



## Jint

>m<;;
I just discovered yesterday that my deadlines are closer than i thought....
if I disappear completely for a bit... you know where I'm at... lol...

​


----------



## Jint

im trying to live... cry
​


----------



## riummi

amg they're turning out really well! Good luck jint ;;


----------



## Jint

riummi said:


> amg they're turning out really well! Good luck jint ;;



yells ty!! QHQ;;​


----------



## jiny

aaa they're looking good!!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Jintii these all look like cute freaking stickers I'd buy in an instant good luck with the rest!!(￣▽￣)ノ


----------



## FleuraBelle

jintii jeez
all this cute art

youre killing me ♡

i squealed when I saw the D.Va and Mei ones though >w<


----------



## moonlightbae

Jint said:


> im trying to live... cry
> ​



YESYESYESYES OMDKJNASCJK SD HAIKYUU!! YOU WATCH THAT TOO
OH AND IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jint said:


> >m<;;
> I just discovered yesterday that my deadlines are closer than i thought....
> if I disappear completely for a bit... you know where I'm at... lol...
> 
> ​



have fun disappearing LOL

JKJK, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jint

last HQ ones... cries...






btw!! I've been uploading these on my instagram here so check that out if you like!! doki
​
- - - Post Merge - - -




kianli said:


> aaa they're looking good!!!!



hshsh thank you!! * Q *



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Jintii these all look like cute freaking stickers I'd buy in an instant good luck with the rest!!(￣▽￣)ノ



aww thanks kairi!! <333
I'm gonna make them into charms~ if I can meet the deadline, haha;;



Skweekerz said:


> jintii jeez
> all this cute art
> 
> youre killing me ♡
> 
> i squealed when I saw the D.Va and Mei ones though >w<



awww <3
my overwatch line up was going to be a lot more (including mercy // reaper // tracer) but not enough time + i realised that it's not that big of a thing over here... sob



moonlightbae said:


> YESYESYESYES OMDKJNASCJK SD HAIKYUU!! YOU WATCH THAT TOO
> OH AND IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> have fun disappearing LOL
> 
> JKJK, GOOD LUCK!



yup yup yup!!! I'm a pretty big fan of the series actually ahahaa
and thank you!!​


----------



## Jint

im streaming for a bit!!
https://picarto.tv/jintii​


----------



## Jint

im... too tired to post a caption lol











^^^ this is my shindan gym leader!!! her name is carina

hopefully I'll be able to finish the charms tmr and start on badges/prints... why am i doing this to myself... orz...
​


----------



## Jint

oh my goddd im done i finished everything and sent and paid my life is complete™

i still have art debt left but i want to draw something to relief myself from stress atm;;
so..... I'm offering to design a shindan pokemon gym leader for you!! (yes jint!!! more drawing exactly what u need lmao)
insert your name here: https://en.shindanmaker.com/648076  and post the results here, I'll pick a few to draw ^ q ^ !!

edit: whoops forgot to add - put in any details that you want!! e.g. the generator doesn't put the pokes you have, so you can choose those if you want~

​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> oh my goddd im done i finished everything and sent and paid my life is complete™
> 
> i still have art debt left but i want to draw something to relief myself from stress atm;;
> so..... I'm offering to design a shindan pokemon gym leader for you!! (yes jint!!! more drawing exactly what u need lmao)
> insert your name here: https://en.shindanmaker.com/648076  and post the results here, I'll pick a few to draw ^ q ^ !!
> 
> edit: whoops forgot to add - put in any details that you want!! e.g. the generator doesn't put the pokes you have, so you can choose those if you want~
> 
> ​



here's mine ^o^




maybe a flareon or ninetails for a pokemon? ^^
thank you for the opportunity!


and all those chibis are so cute aaa


----------



## Jeonggwa

GYM LEADER Yon!
the deceptive painter. 
preferred type: flying
badge: fern badge
extra: headphones

I rather have cute pkm in my team than cool looking ones lol
Thank you~!

otsukare /patpat 
your gym leader is so stylish aa nice catchy colors!!


----------



## Jint

laughs i drew one for peter since we were on the topic






I'll come back and read the posts later orz gonna go sleep
​


----------



## namiieco

GYM LEADER Namiko!
the mellow gamer. 
preferred type: dragon
badge: zap badge
extra: platform shoes

any pkm ^^


----------



## derezzed

Jint said:


> im... too tired to post a caption lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



AHHH these are amazing!! I'm biased so I really love the Haikyuu chibis and the D.va one (which is cute af damnit) but all of them are fabulous. Love how you color the hair and eyes... the "hair gradient" kinda thing you do (I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO EXPRESS THIS I'M SORRY) is so striking!

BY THE WAY the gym leaders you've done so far also look great too- especially Carina; I love how colorful her design is haha.
It's seriously such a cool idea to take drawing prompts from ShindanMaker :-o


----------



## Jint

updating gallery before i die on my deathbed
im now... drawing prints lol no i totally did not forget that i have to do this rip







^ fake magazine cover I made for my OC Melvyn... we're doing some sort of fashion au and he's a model lmao
please agree with me that the magazine title is very fitting







^ jailbreak print!! I really love the song ohohooo

​
- - - Post Merge - - -




derezzed said:


> AHHH these are amazing!! I'm biased so I really love the Haikyuu chibis and the D.va one (which is cute af damnit) but all of them are fabulous. Love how you color the hair and eyes... the "hair gradient" kinda thing you do (I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO EXPRESS THIS I'M SORRY) is so striking!
> 
> BY THE WAY the gym leaders you've done so far also look great too- especially Carina; I love how colorful her design is haha.
> It's seriously such a cool idea to take drawing prompts from ShindanMaker :-o



AAAA thank you derezzed!! it's always a pleasure to read your comments * Q *
hehehh yess I love the D.va one too, she turned out a lot cuter than I thought it would ; H ;
LOL ITS OK I GET U -- I think it's a rather japanese (?) style of coloring, my friend suggested forced me to use it on my art since... it's an asian con afterall and my coloring is too western //sob
​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> updating gallery before i die on my deathbed
> im now... drawing prints lol no i totally did not forget that i have to do this rip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ fake magazine cover I made for my OC Melvyn... we're doing some sort of fashion au and he's a model lmao
> please agree with me that the magazine title is very fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ jailbreak print!! I really love the song ohohooo
> 
> ​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> AAAA thank you derezzed!! it's always a pleasure to read your comments * Q *
> hehehh yess I love the D.va one too, she turned out a lot cuter than I thought it would ; H ;
> LOL ITS OK I GET U -- I think it's a rather japanese (?) style of coloring, my friend suggested forced me to use it on my art since... it's an asian con afterall and my coloring is too western //sob
> ​



oH MY GOD IM DYING AT THAT MAGAZINE COVER
i think my fave line is "How to still look cool like Melvyn whilst swearing like a construction builder."

and i love that print! the background is so lovely


----------



## Jint

gallery update, to prove that I'm still drawing and alive, but my hand is almost reaching the point of breaking bc I'm rushing prints/stickers rn T______T






currently drawing tomoyo and (hopefully) sonozaki.... if I finish them tonight I'll post them... aha ahaaha

to commissioners: I'm terribly sorry for the wait!! T_____T I'm trying my best to nyoom everything time sensitive so I can get to them asap;; I clearly overestimated my art stamina/speed this time round //orz
if you're curious about the tbt sketch thread, it's so that I can keep things fresh for myself so I can keep on drawing (otherwise I'll just be stuck and entirely blocked, which would lower my speed on drawing everything in general... think of it as taking a break from drawing by drawing - yes, for some reason I actually function like that ahaha....)
Thank you all very much for your patience!! m(_   _)m

​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> gallery update, to prove that I'm still drawing and alive, but my hand is almost reaching the point of breaking bc I'm rushing prints/stickers rn T______T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently drawing tomoyo and (hopefully) sonozaki.... if I finish them tonight I'll post them... aha ahaaha
> 
> to commissioners: I'm terribly sorry for the wait!! T_____T I'm trying my best to nyoom everything time sensitive so I can get to them asap;; I clearly overestimated my art stamina/speed this time round //orz
> if you're curious about the tbt sketch thread, it's so that I can keep things fresh for myself so I can keep on drawing (otherwise I'll just be stuck and entirely blocked, which would lower my speed on drawing everything in general... think of it as taking a break from drawing by drawing - yes, for some reason I actually function like that ahaha....)
> Thank you all very much for your patience!! m(_   _)m
> 
> ​



aaaaa those fire emblem stickers are so cute! elise is my fave ^^


----------



## Jeonggwa

Jint said:


> gallery update, to prove that I'm still drawing and alive, but my hand is almost reaching the point of breaking bc I'm rushing prints/stickers rn T______T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently drawing tomoyo and (hopefully) sonozaki.... if I finish them tonight I'll post them... aha ahaaha
> 
> to commissioners: I'm terribly sorry for the wait!! T_____T I'm trying my best to nyoom everything time sensitive so I can get to them asap;; I clearly overestimated my art stamina/speed this time round //orz
> if you're curious about the tbt sketch thread, it's so that I can keep things fresh for myself so I can keep on drawing (otherwise I'll just be stuck and entirely blocked, which would lower my speed on drawing everything in general... think of it as taking a break from drawing by drawing - yes, for some reason I actually function like that ahaha....)
> Thank you all very much for your patience!! m(_   _)m
> 
> ​



GIMME
Will you do mail order after con? 
Or print trade? Shush i should know my place me is no good 
and I know what you mean, sketches/doods are therapeutic
good luck and have fun at the con! Make mucho dinero money money :,)


----------



## Jint

gsakjhdkas sonozaki next





​
- - - Post Merge - - -




EvviePB said:


> oH MY GOD IM DYING AT THAT MAGAZINE COVER
> i think my fave line is "How to still look cool like Melvyn whilst swearing like a construction builder."
> 
> and i love that print! the background is so lovely





EvviePB said:


> aaaaa those fire emblem stickers are so cute! elise is my fave ^^



LMAO I'm glad someone's been reading my lines.... they're all crappy im sorry //rip
and ty ty!! //rolls



Yonkorin said:


> GIMME
> Will you do mail order after con?
> Or print trade? Shush i should know my place me is no good
> and I know what you mean, sketches/doods are therapeutic
> good luck and have fun at the con! Make mucho dinero money money :,)



alskjdlskj i think maybe??? screams i didn't know people would be interested in that///
depends on how well I sell... which I think wouldn't be too well LOL FE isn't that popular in hk rip I'm printing those 100% out of personal interest and in hope that I will meet someone who's in the same hell as me ahaha 
but oMFG PRINT TRADE WITH YONPPAI?? //DOKI THAT WOULD BE SO NICE??? I'll let u know what I have left after con /////​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> alskjdlskj i think maybe??? screams i didn't know people would be interested in that///
> depends on how well I sell... which I think wouldn't be too well LOL FE isn't that popular in hk rip I'm printing those 100% out of personal interest and in hope that I will meet someone who's in the same hell as me ahaha
> but oMFG PRINT TRADE WITH YONPPAI?? //DOKI THAT WOULD BE SO NICE??? I'll let u know what I have left after con /////​


the ccs drawings look so cute!!!

--

pLEASE DO I WOULD BUY THE HELL OUT OF THEM


----------



## Jeonggwa

Jint said:


> alskjdlskj i think maybe??? screams i didn't know people would be interested in that///
> depends on how well I sell... which I think wouldn't be too well LOL FE isn't that popular in hk rip I'm printing those 100% out of personal interest and in hope that I will meet someone who's in the same hell as me ahaha
> but oMFG PRINT TRADE WITH YONPPAI?? //DOKI THAT WOULD BE SO NICE??? I'll let u know what I have left after con /////[/SIZE][/INDENT]


I'm pretty sure there are more ppl given the amount of merch you made of popular fandoms!
cool beans >u<)b lmk if you are lactose intolerant/vegan, have an allergy or whatever I would add Japanese snacks and surprises*+*+* hmu then :^)


----------



## Jint

EvviePB said:


> the ccs drawings look so cute!!!
> 
> --
> 
> pLEASE DO I WOULD BUY THE HELL OUT OF THEM



hahaha okok I'll be sure to update here with the stuff I got leftover from con then qqq



Yonkorin said:


> I'm pretty sure there are more ppl given the amount of merch you made of popular fandoms!
> cool beans >u<)b lmk if you are lactose intolerant/vegan, have an allergy or whatever I would add Japanese snacks and surprises*+*+* hmu then :^)



I hope that's the case!! > <;; HK people have weird interests, most are into phone games/online games that I haven't even heard of... orz... (e.g. white cat project??? idek what it is QHQ)
omgg I'm not allergic to anything, so whatever is okie!! wbu!!! lemme send u some random stuff too //nyooms about​


----------



## Jint

https://join.me/886-466-996

streaming for a bit!! hopefully nothing dies on me //orz
​


----------



## Jint

con is tmr!! I'm hella tired but hopefully fully prepared for it!! 
I have some pics up on twitter here and there, and will prolly be tweeting about it throughout the day too - so check that out if you're interested!

gonna go and recharge on my bed now ` H`)9!
​


----------



## Jeonggwa

(((beams to hk))) ─=≡Σ((((? ?_?)=?
Nope not allergic either! 
Yeah mobile games are super popular...! I feel that Vocaloid and LoveLive! could be popular in HK??? Original art is actually not underrated in Asia like in the US where everyone offers fanmerch...? Or in Japan at least orz


----------



## Jint

Yonkorin said:


> (((beams to hk))) ─=≡Σ((((? ?_?)=?
> Nope not allergic either!
> Yeah mobile games are super popular...! I feel that Vocaloid and LoveLive! could be popular in HK??? Original art is actually not underrated in Asia like in the US where everyone offers fanmerch...? Or in Japan at least orz



//crawls back online 
gotcha!!
After con I pretty much dropped dead and I had another thing to do today so I haven't really had the time to type much sob;; but here's the print catalogue that I compiled [[clicky]]
yesss!! I walked around the con for a bit but apparently it's just too diverse?? I couldn't really group any fandoms together since everyone seems to have a bit of everything... pokemon and cardcaptor sakura were pretty popular, along with osomatsusan... even touken ranbu seemed to die down a little bit... I saw some love live, but there' wasn't much //rip
and ofc vocaloid is always popular everywhere lmao //rUNS
original art is actually reeeaaalllllyyyy underrated in HK LMAO;; none of my original prints sold so I just gave a few away to my friends who visited as gifts lol

-----

btw if anyone else is interested in mail order, I'm still trying to set up a tictail store with the catalogue - I'll update here as soon as it's live!
​


----------



## Jint

adsfjaskl im struggling to get myself to draw these days... maybe too much drawing from con prep //orz











I'll... go back to commissions soon.... orz......
​


----------



## Jint

nyooms about my tictail store is open for mail orders!! 
since I'll be going back to UK soon, I can only keep it open for 1 week... so grab what you want before I close!! > <

>> http://starryfragments.tictail.com/ << 



Spoiler: some pictures...























​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> nyooms about my tictail store is open for mail orders!!
> since I'll be going back to UK soon, I can only keep it open for 1 week... so grab what you want before I close!! > <
> 
> >> http://starryfragments.tictail.com/ <<
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: some pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 aaa jint the prints link doesnt work on the website


----------



## Jint

EvviePB said:


> aaa jint the prints link doesnt work on the website



try refreshing ! 
All links are working for me (both on phone and on an incog browser)​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> try refreshing !
> All links are working for me (both on phone and on an incog browser)​



ahhh it just links to a blank page for me?


----------



## Jint

EvviePB said:


> ahhh it just links to a blank page for me?



O: that might be tictail's problem then... //orz
here's the images that I put up if you want to look at it first !​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> O: that might be tictail's problem then... //orz
> here's the images that I put up if you want to look at it first !​


ah thanks !


----------



## Gracelia

///nyooms inn

i feel like ive been so MIA LOL cute charms!! i think im going to have to order one TT_TT~~ how are you & hk!?


----------



## Jint

Gracelia said:


> ///nyooms inn
> 
> i feel like ive been so MIA LOL cute charms!! i think im going to have to order one TT_TT~~ how are you & hk!?



Graceeeee how have you been!!!!
hahaha thanks!! * q * HK's been... hot, and I've been crazy busy until the recent few days... went thru an internship, then a con... (and now art debt) ahaha....
recharging rn so I'll be all energised once uni starts again!! hshsh
​


----------



## Jint

https://join.me/279-974-101

might be a bit short but yup !
​


----------



## Jint

I... haven't been drawing much orz
















I also have comics but too lazy to post 8"))) you can find them on my twitter / tumblr!!
After all that con rushing I find... that I can't seem to bring myself to draw the old styles anymore //orz 
so I guess it's time for me to develop something new?? T____T
​


----------



## Kattiel

Oh my gosh those are adorable I love your style so cute and bright <3
Please keep up the great work ( ; u ; )b


----------



## Jint

//coughs blood what is life






tried coloring differently on this one!! I think it's a mix of coloring styles from cheritz & rosuuri... idk which one I'm really being inspired by lol //rip



Kattiel said:


> Oh my gosh those are adorable I love your style so cute and bright <3
> Please keep up the great work ( ; u ; )b



ahh thank you!!​


----------



## Jeonggwa

wooooo mysmes fanart keep em coming!!! (//?/◒/`//)
hyun looking fine (//?/◒/`//)


----------



## Jint

can u believe i had to use 2 days just for this pixel....






anyway, I've landed in uk! I'm crazy busy trying to settle down (still haven't even got wifi set up, that's the sad state that I'm in lol) + I'm volunteering for a conference, so things are pretty hectic atm ^___T
I'm not even playing mystic messenger these days smh that's how bad things are lol



Yonkorin said:


> wooooo mysmes fanart keep em coming!!! (//?/◒/`//)
> hyun looking fine (//?/◒/`//)



yELLS thank yon!! doki

edit:
forced myself to stay up a bit longer by doodling lol





​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> can u believe i had to use 2 days just for this pixel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I've landed in uk! I'm crazy busy trying to settle down (still haven't even got wifi set up, that's the sad state that I'm in lol) + I'm volunteering for a conference, so things are pretty hectic atm ^___T
> I'm not even playing mystic messenger these days smh that's how bad things are lol
> 
> 
> 
> yELLS thank yon!! doki
> 
> edit:
> forced myself to stay up a bit longer by doodling lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



iM DEAD //WHEEZES
THANK YPU FOR THIS IT IS A B L E S SI N G


----------



## Jint

I don't have anything new to post ahaha ^____T 
have a long overdue gif that I wanted to make for quite a while,, sweats






​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> I don't have anything new to post ahaha ^____T
> have a long overdue gif that I wanted to make for quite a while,, sweats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



ooooo process gif!! i still love this haha


----------



## Jint

EvviePB said:


> ooooo process gif!! i still love this haha



www thank you!! I have it as my lockscreen atm actually \ o /



btw, out of curiosity - would anyone be interested in doing a collab auc/adopt with me? o: 
I've always only done it with close friends, but kind of wondered if it'd be fun doing with other people out there haha ///
​


----------



## derezzed

YESSSS when I first saw that piece I knew I had to see a "behind-the-scenes" process gif of it!

The scenery is so stunning - especially the texture of the leaves. I actually noticed that first and was like "wow"... then my eyes went down and I was amazed all over again because the characters are drawn so well!
They look so lively even though they're just sitting down there, haha. And it's all because of the way you drew them- their expressions, their poses, etc.
The illumination you added is also magical! u got wicked skills jint


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

Jint said:


> www thank you!! I have it as my lockscreen atm actually \ o /
> 
> 
> 
> btw, out of curiosity - would anyone be interested in doing a collab auc/adopt with me? o:
> I've always only done it with close friends, but kind of wondered if it'd be fun doing with other people out there haha ///
> ​



I'd like to love to do a collab with you owo your art is super cute!


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> www thank you!! I have it as my lockscreen atm actually \ o /
> 
> 
> 
> btw, out of curiosity - would anyone be interested in doing a collab auc/adopt with me? o:
> I've always only done it with close friends, but kind of wondered if it'd be fun doing with other people out there haha ///
> ​



//whispers i think it would be fun but i dont think im talented enough haha


----------



## Jeonggwa

Jint said:


> www thank you!! I have it as my lockscreen atm actually \ o /
> 
> 
> 
> btw, out of curiosity - would anyone be interested in doing a collab auc/adopt with me? o:
> I've always only done it with close friends, but kind of wondered if it'd be fun doing with other people out there haha ///
> ​


I would be interested in adopt collabs but I've got too many things to do rn kms would be slow o<-< got deadlines in a month time

& oooo painted chibi I'm amazed +*+*+


----------



## Kanaa

Jint said:


> btw, out of curiosity - would anyone be interested in doing a collab auc/adopt with me? o:
> I've always only done it with close friends, but kind of wondered if it'd be fun doing with other people out there haha ///
> ​



omg jintttt i wanna collab *^*


----------



## Jint

derezzed said:


> YESSSS when I first saw that piece I knew I had to see a "behind-the-scenes" process gif of it!
> 
> The scenery is so stunning - especially the texture of the leaves. I actually noticed that first and was like "wow"... then my eyes went down and I was amazed all over again because the characters are drawn so well!
> They look so lively even though they're just sitting down there, haha. And it's all because of the way you drew them- their expressions, their poses, etc.
> The illumination you added is also magical! u got wicked skills jint



hahaha lmaooo!! I always love saving process pics of anything I paint, so yup, gifs ftw xD;
tysm for the compliments derezzed ;___; sobs I always love reading what you think of my art ///



Spoiler






dreamingofneverland said:


> I'd like to love to do a collab with you owo your art is super cute!





EvviePB said:


> //whispers i think it would be fun but i dont think im talented enough haha





Yonkorin said:


> I would be interested in adopt collabs but I've got too many things to do rn kms would be slow o<-< got deadlines in a month time
> 
> & oooo painted chibi I'm amazed +*+*+





Kanaa said:


> omg jintttt i wanna collab *^*






nyOOMS thank you so much for the interest!! ;;;
in that case I think I'll open a thread for recruitment soon (?) tho by soon I probably mean like... sometime in mid oct or something //orz
rl is killing me in every way possible lmao 8"DDD​


----------



## Jint

texts u in space
​


----------



## Jint

I procrastinated too much and made a video overview/review of mischief.....



Spoiler



its voiced btw..... for those who don't know, I have a mix of american and british accent, and I probably slurred over a few words here and there that I'm too lazy to re-record


Spoiler



i warned u


Spoiler
















​


----------



## Bunnilla

Your tutorial was very cute, did not imagine your voice like that. XD OMG your voice reminds me of someone's voice but I CAN'T PLACE MY FINGER ON IT


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> I procrastinated too much and made a video overview/review of mischief.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> its voiced btw..... for those who don't know, I have a mix of american and british accent, and I probably slurred over a few words here and there that I'm too lazy to re-record
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i warned u
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OH MY GOD JINT YOUR VOICE IS SO NICE? and this vid is rlly good i could never get mischief working for me x.x


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> I procrastinated too much and made a video overview/review of mischief.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> its voiced btw..... for those who don't know, I have a mix of american and british accent, and I probably slurred over a few words here and there that I'm too lazy to re-record
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i warned u
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OH MY GOD JINT YOUR VOICE IS SO NICE? and this vid is rlly good i could never get mischief working for me x.x


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Hhhhhh that voice love mixed accents lol 8D Very great video Jintii o/ Hope this helps others^.^


----------



## Jeonggwa

Jint your voice is so moe*+*+*+*+
aa I haven't heard about it... I'm happy with my current software x_x still watched for ur voice //slapped


----------



## Jint

omg u guys ///



ShayminSkies said:


> Your tutorial was very cute, did not imagine your voice like that. XD OMG your voice reminds me of someone's voice but I CAN'T PLACE MY FINGER ON IT



lmao im curious now, what sort of voice did you imagine me to have? wwW



EvviePB said:


> OH MY GOD JINT YOUR VOICE IS SO NICE? and this vid is rlly good i could never get mischief working for me x.x



waahhh I thought you've heard my voice before tho? hhhh 
yes i agree that it's a pretty annoying software to work with lmao im glad it helped!!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hhhhhh that voice love mixed accents lol 8D Very great video Jintii o/ Hope this helps others^.^



thank youuuu kairi!! wwW



Yonkorin said:


> Jint your voice is so moe*+*+*+*+
> aa I haven't heard about it... I'm happy with my current software x_x still watched for ur voice //slapped



yon pls!!!! /////// shoves u away from my vido omg
hahaha same, I'm content with csp but for some reason I really like trying out new software lol 
thought I'd review a less used program to bring more other softwares into the light \ o /​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> waahhh I thought you've heard my voice before tho? hhhh
> yes i agree that it's a pretty annoying software to work with lmao im glad it helped!!
> ​



aaaa nope i dont think i have haha!
i think ill definitely try it out again!! ^u^


----------



## Bunnilla

Boop

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I thought about it even before you replied, I'm not really sure what I was expecting?..  XD lol but sorry if you took it the wrong way,  I'm not saying your voice sounds bad because in fact that accent is very cute ^?^


----------



## Ezpiti

Your art is really good and that video was adorable!! I always like listening to artist videos and their experiences...


----------



## Ephemeral Reality

thx 4 the chibi tut. still cant draw but atleast i tried


----------



## himeki

thread might be broken?


----------



## Jint

test...? there seems to be some bug on this thread so I can't see some posts ;;;
​
- - - Post Merge - - -


yup there is a bug alright //orz




ShayminSkies said:


> Boop
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I thought about it even before you replied, I'm not really sure what I was expecting?..  XD lol but sorry if you took it the wrong way,  I'm not saying your voice sounds bad because in fact that accent is very cute ^?^



nahh it's all good!! dw wwww



Ezpiti said:


> Your art is really good and that video was adorable!! I always like listening to artist videos and their experiences...



ahhh thank you!! * q * I'm glad that you like it~



Ephemeral Reality said:


> thx 4 the chibi tut. still cant draw but atleast i tried



hahaha I think it looks good!! Just practice more and you'll get the hang of it ;D



EvviePB said:


> thread might be broken?



yuuuppp wwwww​


----------



## Jint

_[[i have nothing to post]]_





​


----------



## Bunnilla

Oh my gosh you drew your oc so adorable, I love the colors and shading ^?^


----------



## Jeonggwa

Jint said:


> _[[i have nothing to post]]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



huffs such flashy colors! She looks like an idol ^ q ^/
or an energetic teenage squad leader genki girl eeehe


----------



## Jint

ShayminSkies said:


> Oh my gosh you drew your oc so adorable, I love the colors and shading ^?^



aww thanks a lot!! * q *



Yonkorin said:


> huffs such flashy colors! She looks like an idol ^ q ^/
> or an energetic teenage squad leader genki girl eeehe



she's an annoyingly hyper and spoilt poke gym leader haha 8"))))
the shindan I got was "galaxy rollerblader" w
​


----------



## Keitara

Jint said:


> _[[i have nothing to post]]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



aw she is super adorable ;v; and you use such pretty and vibrant colors *v* ((teach me ur ways));;


----------



## Jint

Got my son a new outfit bc im tired of drawing his default ^ q ^





​
- - - Post Merge - - -




Keitara said:


> aw she is super adorable ;v; and you use such pretty and vibrant colors *v* ((teach me ur ways));;



haha thanks kei!! I could try and record my progress next time ... (?) 
no promises tho hhhh ​


----------



## Bunnilla

Jint said:


> Got my son a new outfit bc im tired of drawing his default ^ q ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



ahh it looks adorable! I like the change, he always wears that striped sweater I like them stars on the boots as well (・∀・)


----------



## Keitara

Jint said:


> Got my son a new outfit bc im tired of drawing his default ^ q ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> haha thanks kei!! I could try and record my progress next time ... (?)
> no promises tho hhhh ​



*strokes your son;; he's so adorable ' v ' his new outfit is really noice too... you have such perfect oc's;; i think it's really admirable how often you draw them too, i rarely ever draw mine... i'm too laze lol.. i'm a bad mom for my children T v T
oh oh oh !! please do if you ever feel like it //flips table
i love to learn from people's speedpaints~!! i especially love how well you can color when your lineart is rather thick! when i make thick lineart i just want to rage quit because my coloring looks like **** on it //cries


----------



## Jint

ShayminSkies said:


> ahh it looks adorable! I like the change, he always wears that striped sweater I like them stars on the boots as well (・∀・)



thank you! I'm sure I'll still draw his default design lol it's simple //rolls but yesss I love that bit about the boots too www



Keitara said:


> *strokes your son;; he's so adorable ' v ' his new outfit is really noice too... you have such perfect oc's;; i think it's really admirable how often you draw them too, i rarely ever draw mine... i'm too laze lol.. i'm a bad mom for my children T v T
> oh oh oh !! please do if you ever feel like it //flips table
> i love to learn from people's speedpaints~!! i especially love how well you can color when your lineart is rather thick! when i make thick lineart i just want to rage quit because my coloring looks like **** on it //cries



tyty kei!! wwWW
hahaha more like... I have no fandom that I'm dedicated to anymore, so I just draw my ocs 24/7...... I'm tired of drawing them tbh //orz
speaking of speedpaints... I actually have some lying around on my old channel here lmao;; they're nothing amazing but if you're interested I guess you can have a look? :"D
tho!!!! don't be discouraged about not being able to color thick lineart!!!! I'm actually the sort of person who can't do thin line art and can't color with thin lines... lol.... I think it's better to just work in the way that you feel most comfortable ^ q ^!!
I think this was the latest piece that I tried using thin lines on... it was so painful I think it took me over 3hrs for lineart (while I usually would have already finished the entire chibi within that timeframe) //orz​
- - - Post Merge - - -


lmao i focused on the replies and forgot to update... pardon me my head's a little fuzzy asdkjaf





​
- - - Post Merge - - -


and also recent sticker chibs!!










​


----------



## Bunnilla

Jint said:


> thank you! I'm sure I'll still draw his default design lol it's simple //rolls but yesss I love that bit about the boots too www
> 
> 
> 
> tyty kei!! wwWW
> hahaha more like... I have no fandom that I'm dedicated to anymore, so I just draw my ocs 24/7...... I'm tired of drawing them tbh //orz
> speaking of speedpaints... I actually have some lying around on my old channel here lmao;; they're nothing amazing but if you're interested I guess you can have a look? :"D
> tho!!!! don't be discouraged about not being able to color thick lineart!!!! I'm actually the sort of person who can't do thin line art and can't color with thin lines... lol.... I think it's better to just work in the way that you feel most comfortable ^ q ^!!
> I think this was the latest piece that I tried using thin lines on... it was so painful I think it took me over 3hrs for lineart (while I usually would have already finished the entire chibi within that timeframe) //orz​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> lmao i focused on the replies and forgot to update... pardon me my head's a little fuzzy asdkjaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> and also recent sticker chibs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



aww omg I love the sticker chibis there is something about the way you draw them that makes them so cute! I forgot to mention you came up with such a creative outfit for Eous, but if I tried making a new outfit for any of my oc's it would probably be 50 scraps in the bin before it would actually be good~ xD


----------



## Keitara

Jint said:


> thank you! I'm sure I'll still draw his default design lol it's simple //rolls but yesss I love that bit about the boots too www
> 
> 
> 
> tyty kei!! wwWW
> hahaha more like... I have no fandom that I'm dedicated to anymore, so I just draw my ocs 24/7...... I'm tired of drawing them tbh //orz
> speaking of speedpaints... I actually have some lying around on my old channel here lmao;; they're nothing amazing but if you're interested I guess you can have a look? :"D
> tho!!!! don't be discouraged about not being able to color thick lineart!!!! I'm actually the sort of person who can't do thin line art and can't color with thin lines... lol.... I think it's better to just work in the way that you feel most comfortable ^ q ^!!
> I think this was the latest piece that I tried using thin lines on... it was so painful I think it took me over 3hrs for lineart (while I usually would have already finished the entire chibi within that timeframe) //orz​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> lmao i focused on the replies and forgot to update... pardon me my head's a little fuzzy asdkjaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> and also recent sticker chibs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



oh gosh these stickies are so adorbs ;v; and the full piece looks beautifuuul T v T the colors are so warm!!
aaah but your oc's are honestly so perfect;; septimus is just so hnnnnnnnng~ xD
and zeke, hak and damone, kouki... linden is perf boy too... your gurls kasumi amber are bae as well..
((yes sorry i stalk them and remember all their names lmao;; i enjoy drawing them a lot LOL

oh oh !! I will definitely take a look<3 thanks for linking it to me!!
I know what you mean, thin lineart can be painful ;; i'm not sure if I actually feel comfortable with it.. doing thick lineart is easier for my hand and goes faster since it can be messier, but I prefer how my clean thin lineart looks, so i force myself to do it T v T it's important to me to achieve satisfying high quality results;;

OMG THAT CHIBI LOOKS SERIOUSLY ADORABLE;;!! you can color thin lineart just as well as thick lineart tbh!!XD
i easily spend over 3hours on lining a chibi too haha, i really want to develop a faster chibi style that satisfies me, but i couldn't come up with anything yet. currently i'm in a chibi crisis anyways, i just want to rage quit them completely tbh lol// i enjoy drawing halfbodies/bust shots the most, but chibis are so much more popular these days. it kills me lol


----------



## Jint

streaming for a bit!

https://join.me/741-123-698
​


----------



## Jint

ShayminSkies said:


> aww omg I love the sticker chibis there is something about the way you draw them that makes them so cute! I forgot to mention you came up with such a creative outfit for Eous, but if I tried making a new outfit for any of my oc's it would probably be 50 scraps in the bin before it would actually be good~ xD



haha thanks!! ^^



Keitara said:


> oh gosh these stickies are so adorbs ;v; and the full piece looks beautifuuul T v T the colors are so warm!!
> aaah but your oc's are honestly so perfect;; septimus is just so hnnnnnnnng~ xD
> and zeke, hak and damone, kouki... linden is perf boy too... your gurls kasumi amber are bae as well..
> ((yes sorry i stalk them and remember all their names lmao;; i enjoy drawing them a lot LOL
> 
> oh oh !! I will definitely take a look<3 thanks for linking it to me!!
> I know what you mean, thin lineart can be painful ;; i'm not sure if I actually feel comfortable with it.. doing thick lineart is easier for my hand and goes faster since it can be messier, but I prefer how my clean thin lineart looks, so i force myself to do it T v T it's important to me to achieve satisfying high quality results;;
> 
> OMG THAT CHIBI LOOKS SERIOUSLY ADORABLE;;!! you can color thin lineart just as well as thick lineart tbh!!XD
> i easily spend over 3hours on lining a chibi too haha, i really want to develop a faster chibi style that satisfies me, but i couldn't come up with anything yet. currently i'm in a chibi crisis anyways, i just want to rage quit them completely tbh lol// i enjoy drawing halfbodies/bust shots the most, but chibis are so much more popular these days. it kills me lol



lmaoo septi is designed by shouu-kun tho!! I just bought him TvT;;
awww yes I get you!! For me making thin lineart just drains everything out of me and usually by the time I'm done I'd have given up on finishing the piece LOL - so I think I'm probably just going to stick to doing thick lines www
lately I've been able to stand lineart of like... 5px brushes-ish? so I guess that's an improvement somehow ahaha

yesss I get you!! truth is if you want to be fast, it's to simplify everything (down to clothing folds etc), and use thick lineart, then use sparkles to hide everything LMAO;;
Chibis are popular alright, but it also hurts my artists' ego when I see that my gallery is just... chibis... orz... it's also the reason why I've been trying to draw more bg works, although most of them are either lazy skies / blurry things orzz
​


----------



## Jint

recent chibs












also made some mm keychains!! I'll be bringing these to mcm london so if anyone catches me there I'll give them one for free www
otherwise... idk i might sell them online? //laughs





​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> recent chibs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also made some mm keychains!! I'll be bringing these to mcm london so if anyone catches me there I'll give them one for free www
> otherwise... idk i might sell them online? //laughs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



aaaa those chibis turned out super cute! 
PLEASE SELL THEM ONLINE LOL


----------



## Jint

https://picarto.tv/jintii

streaming!
​


----------



## Nightmares

Jint said:


> recent chibs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also made some mm keychains!! I'll be bringing these to mcm london so if anyone catches me there I'll give them one for free www
> otherwise... idk i might sell them online? //laughs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Aah they're so nice!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really want to go to Comic Con now rip 
I didn't know you were in England though?  That's cool


----------



## Jint

doodling on sai







​
- - - Post Merge - - -




EvviePB said:


> aaaa those chibis turned out super cute!
> PLEASE SELL THEM ONLINE LOL



thank you!! and haha I'll try and set something up I guess TvT;;



Nightmares said:


> Aah they're so nice!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I really want to go to Comic Con now rip
> I didn't know you were in England though?  That's cool



thank you!
and yupp I'm in UK most of the year ^ ^​


----------



## derezzed

The chibis look wonderful, Jint!
The character designs are amazing and I'm always impressed by your really vivid coloring!! Especially with blue, because holy ****, this [piece right here] introduced me to some shades of blue I didn't even know existed. You work so well with all colors, but I feel like there's always something special about your blue-heavy works :-]


----------



## Keitara

Jint said:


> haha thanks!! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> lmaoo septi is designed by shouu-kun tho!! I just bought him TvT;;
> awww yes I get you!! For me making thin lineart just drains everything out of me and usually by the time I'm done I'd have given up on finishing the piece LOL - so I think I'm probably just going to stick to doing thick lines www
> lately I've been able to stand lineart of like... 5px brushes-ish? so I guess that's an improvement somehow ahaha
> 
> yesss I get you!! truth is if you want to be fast, it's to simplify everything (down to clothing folds etc), and use thick lineart, then use sparkles to hide everything LMAO;;
> Chibis are popular alright, but it also hurts my artists' ego when I see that my gallery is just... chibis... orz... it's also the reason why I've been trying to draw more bg works, although most of them are either lazy skies / blurry things orzz
> ​



aa yes i know, shouu-kun's designs are super lovely;; i'm super jelly xD
well i think it's fine when you feel comfortable with it :') But sometimes I think it's nice to go out of the comfort zone.. in order to reach for new limits?? if that makes sense^^ in my case i guess i'm just super greedy... i want to be able to draw in hundreds of styles T v T;; i feel like settling down to one style is boring somehow? idk it also feels nice to have developed your own style, like it's something that mirrors your own experiences in art, something you can be proud of... it's really complicated to me haha

LOL thanks for the tip xD i tried to do that simplifying on these x x x a while ago, but i didn't like the outcome in the end after all, except on your linden... but i bet that's only because its your oc lol 

yup yup exactly! although we all know that you're well capable of drawing more complex pieces<3 your backgrounds are really lovely! I still need to improve a lot in the background area as well T v T (in other words has almost zero experience oop)
 if i may say that, ever since i saw you first around on belltree, there is one artwork by you that i never forgot about^^ that was the painted headshot of your oc Hak. I found that one really really nice *-*, but i figured it was the only one you ever drew in that style?^^


----------



## Jint

derezzed said:


> The chibis look wonderful, Jint!
> The character designs are amazing and I'm always impressed by your really vivid coloring!! Especially with blue, because holy ****, this [piece right here] introduced me to some shades of blue I didn't even know existed. You work so well with all colors, but I feel like there's always something special about your blue-heavy works :-]



thank you derezzed!!! ; H ;
lmao yessss I'm a huge fan of blue, and it helps me a lot when it comes to making the color look pretty in my drawings wwww
I'm still struggling a lot with oranges and reds but I'm really glad that you think like that! ;////;




Keitara said:


> aa yes i know, shouu-kun's designs are super lovely;; i'm super jelly xD
> well i think it's fine when you feel comfortable with it :') But sometimes I think it's nice to go out of the comfort zone.. in order to reach for new limits?? if that makes sense^^ in my case i guess i'm just super greedy... i want to be able to draw in hundreds of styles T v T;; i feel like settling down to one style is boring somehow? idk it also feels nice to have developed your own style, like it's something that mirrors your own experiences in art, something you can be proud of... it's really complicated to me haha
> 
> LOL thanks for the tip xD i tried to do that simplifying on these x x x a while ago, but i didn't like the outcome in the end after all, except on your linden... but i bet that's only because its your oc lol
> 
> yup yup exactly! although we all know that you're well capable of drawing more complex pieces<3 your backgrounds are really lovely! I still need to improve a lot in the background area as well T v T (in other words has almost zero experience oop)
> if i may say that, ever since i saw you first around on belltree, there is one artwork by you that i never forgot about^^ that was the painted headshot of your oc Hak. I found that one really really nice *-*, but i figured it was the only one you ever drew in that style?^^



yuupppp I get you!! I've been trying to develop so many styles it's crazy, but at the same time I kind of want to be good at like... actual anatomy too //cries
that's probably where I'm going to work on next, I think!!
trying out other people's styles are definitely a good way to develop your own * q * for me I mostly tried copying people's techniques that I've found from watching speedpaints/reading tutorials and kept using the ones that I liked www tho since I'm a lazy person, most of the styles that I've developed are super quick and lazy... lol...
I think those chibis you linked were defo cute!! just don't think too much over it~

oh that one.... it was more of an experimental piece so I didn't really keep that style www but I also did this with the same coloring method! it required painting all the colors on a single layer + lots of blending, so its super time consuming haha TvT;;;
​


----------



## Jint

surprise i have nothing to post (as usual) but i actually finished something today sobs







old-ish watercolor piece I posted on my IG >> https://www.instagram.com/_jintii/







I also have some MM comics on my tumblr/twitter if you're interested in looking at them!! I won't post them here since I'm too lazy and some of them have suggestive themes lol //coughs

​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> surprise i have nothing to post (as usual) but i actually finished something today sobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old-ish watercolor piece I posted on my IG >> https://www.instagram.com/_jintii/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have some MM comics on my tumblr/twitter if you're interested in looking at them!! I won't post them here since I'm too lazy and some of them have suggestive themes lol //coughs
> 
> ​



ooooo jint that looks so nice! the way you draw eyes is so sparkly and nice


----------



## Darumy

barges in your art is really adorable!


----------



## Jint

himeki said:


> ooooo jint that looks so nice! the way you draw eyes is so sparkly and nice



thanks evvie!! * q *



Darumy said:


> barges in your art is really adorable!



thank you!! www​


----------



## Keitara

Jint said:


> thank you derezzed!!! ; H ;
> lmao yessss I'm a huge fan of blue, and it helps me a lot when it comes to making the color look pretty in my drawings wwww
> I'm still struggling a lot with oranges and reds but I'm really glad that you think like that! ;////;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yuupppp I get you!! I've been trying to develop so many styles it's crazy, but at the same time I kind of want to be good at like... actual anatomy too //cries
> that's probably where I'm going to work on next, I think!!
> trying out other people's styles are definitely a good way to develop your own * q * for me I mostly tried copying people's techniques that I've found from watching speedpaints/reading tutorials and kept using the ones that I liked www tho since I'm a lazy person, most of the styles that I've developed are super quick and lazy... lol...
> I think those chibis you linked were defo cute!! just don't think too much over it~
> 
> oh that one.... it was more of an experimental piece so I didn't really keep that style www but I also did this with the same coloring method! it required painting all the colors on a single layer + lots of blending, so its super time consuming haha TvT;;;
> ​



you're good at anatomy already so don't cry :'))
i'm doing the same as you with the exception that i don't even manage to copy it... T v T;;
like i try but it just doesn't work out;;
sometimes it even happens to me that i manage to achieve a nice looking eye style but then i'm unable to reproduce it?? like i forgot how i did it and ITS PAINFUL ;_;
i think quick techniques are good!!! that's something i'm trying to achieve since ages... i always end up spending too much time anyways ;;
aw thanks for saying that..! it's strange but when i look at other people's art, i don't mind it at all when it's not 100% perfect, it looks good to me anyways! but when it comes to my own i'm picky and strict with every stroke I do //sigh

aww i think that paint style is very nice<33 although if i look through your gallery on dA i realize that there are a ton of styles of yours that i love T v T
may i list my faves?? this chibi is so KSGRDRHGJRG
these are too adorable omg x and x
and these paintings are wonderful QAQ x x x x it looks so soft and creamy *o*
 i really like one-layer paints actually because i have a better overview and it's easier to manage
too many layers make me confused easily and i often accidentally draw on the wrong layer and ah it's a pain lol


himeki said:


> ooooo jint that looks so nice! the way you draw eyes is so sparkly and nice



i was reading your comment and then i looked at seven and i thought "sparkly eyes? but he doesn't have eyes, only his megane... is evvie trying to troll jint?" but then i realized you meant the other drawing LOL ;; but yeah gotta love jint's eyes<33


----------



## Jint

I'm slowly clearing coms... sweats






smol bloop






it's also deadlines week!! \\\^ q ^/// which means other than me trying to not die throughout the week writing essays and proposals but also means that I'm probably going to open smol commissions somewhere as breathers... it's weird but I actually write more efficiently when I can be distracted lol
i try not to work on coms when im stressed so they dont turn into anything disappointing cry
​



Keitara said:


> you're good at anatomy already so don't cry :'))
> i'm doing the same as you with the exception that i don't even manage to copy it... T v T;;
> like i try but it just doesn't work out;;
> sometimes it even happens to me that i manage to achieve a nice looking eye style but then i'm unable to reproduce it?? like i forgot how i did it and ITS PAINFUL ;_;
> i think quick techniques are good!!! that's something i'm trying to achieve since ages... i always end up spending too much time anyways ;;
> aw thanks for saying that..! it's strange but when i look at other people's art, i don't mind it at all when it's not 100% perfect, it looks good to me anyways! but when it comes to my own i'm picky and strict with every stroke I do //sigh
> 
> aww i think that paint style is very nice<33 although if i look through your gallery on dA i realize that there are a ton of styles of yours that i love T v T
> may i list my faves?? this chibi is so KSGRDRHGJRG
> these are too adorable omg x and x
> and these paintings are wonderful QAQ x x x x it looks so soft and creamy *o*
> i really like one-layer paints actually because i have a better overview and it's easier to manage
> too many layers make me confused easily and i often accidentally draw on the wrong layer and ah it's a pain lol
> 
> 
> i was reading your comment and then i looked at seven and i thought "sparkly eyes? but he doesn't have eyes, only his megane... is evvie trying to troll jint?" but then i realized you meant the other drawing LOL ;; but yeah gotta love jint's eyes<33



lmao noooooo it's an illusion I'm sure 8")))) most of the time i avoid drawing complex poses so I won't slip my bad anatomy into my draws?? screams
I don't want to do that anymore so... improving anatomy it is orzzzz
hahaha just practice more!! sometimes it takes me more than one go to understand how someone achieves a certain effect ^ q ^ don't give up!!
for the eye styles... I find that sometimes looking back at the layers help reproducing a lot? I've developed too many eye coloring styles so I just do a mix of everything nowadays ahahahahaa
ahhhh I get you on the lines!! but it's really nothing to worry too much about - when you draw on a big canvas, most mistakes disappear once you shrink it... lol... I used to worry too much over the lineart but I've learnt that it doesn't matter too much now hahaha

eeeppp thank you!!! I really liked the style I used for the first eous piece too wwww it's actually a style inspired by pikiru's older art styles, I really miss it her art style before it turned more... mainstream T - T
and omg ahaha is that the case!! I think over the time I've started using less layers but at the same time more layers too.... less layers in terms of shading / base colors, more layers in terms of after effects.... orz....
do you name your layers much? o: sometimes it helps if you name them so you know what's on that layer wwww​


----------



## Jint

​


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

Jint said:


> ​



!! thAT IS BEAUTIFUL!! ;A;


----------



## Jint

streaming for a bit!!

https://join.me/jintdraws
​


----------



## Jint

最近















​


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

how do you do that??!?!


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> 最近
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



aaaaaa the icons are super cute!! and the chibi looks so soft and cute omg


----------



## Jint

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> how do you do that??!?!



e-ehh may I know what you are referring to? Q7Q;;



himeki said:


> aaaaaa the icons are super cute!! and the chibi looks so soft and cute omg



Thanks!! The chibi actually didn't turn up as well as I wanted it to be but o well ^___T ​


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Jint said:


> e-ehh may I know what you are referring to? Q7Q;;
> 
> ​



just everything bc your art is just. so. good.


----------



## Jint

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> just everything bc your art is just. so. good.



hmmm in that case I guess I should link you to my yt channel? www
I have some super old speedpaints on my old one here that you can have a look ;;;
otherwise I thinkkk I have some footage captured of my newer coloring styles that I might make into a speedpaint later (?) idk aaa​


----------



## Jint

anddd oof the speedpaint I mentioned about //orz





​


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

omg jint you seem so confused, I was just trying to compliment you on your art hehe


----------



## Jint

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> omg jint you seem so confused, I was just trying to compliment you on your art hehe



lmaooo I thought you were asking me how I did things so I thought I'd link you some stuff //weeps
but thank you!!​


----------



## Jint

rainyyyyyyy







it's my current gaia avi!





I've been on gaia lately bc omg the art on there is amazing and I really like the characters people have there alskdjfls
​


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

Jint said:


> rainyyyyyyy
> 
> x
> 
> it's my current gaia avi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on gaia lately bc omg the art on there is amazing and I really like the characters people have there alskdjfls
> ​



*O* Wowza that is adorable jint! Also, i had no idea gaia was still popular nowadays! I remember having an account when I was younger but my avatar was nowhere near as cute as yours. ;v;


----------



## Jeonggwa

cuuuuute
The colors of your ava are so niceeee
i love the hair buns (tho seriously you'd need alot of hair irl to style the hair like dat)

I think I have a gaia account but I didn't get that site so I abandoned it the day I signed up already lol
That, or I wasn't merely into customizing an avatar orz
I was there with the intention to open rlc commissions as I've seen other artists do it but idk how the demand is there :8


----------



## Jint

dreamingofneverland said:


> *O* Wowza that is adorable jint! Also, i had no idea gaia was still popular nowadays! I remember having an account when I was younger but my avatar was nowhere near as cute as yours. ;v;



aaaaa thank you!! * q *
gaia... probably isn't mainstream anymore after the new management LOL but there are still quite a lot of artists on there!! some really good ones too weeps that's why I keep going back to the site orzzz
ahhh I never had a cute avi like that when I first started lmao;; this was mines when  I joined in 2011:



Spoiler













Yonkorin said:


> cuuuuute
> The colors of your ava are so niceeee
> i love the hair buns (tho seriously you'd need alot of hair irl to style the hair like dat)
> 
> I think I have a gaia account but I didn't get that site so I abandoned it the day I signed up already lol
> That, or I wasn't merely into customizing an avatar orz
> I was there with the intention to open rlc commissions as I've seen other artists do it but idk how the demand is there :8



thank youuu yonpai!!!
YES IKR... I am convinced that people who can do that just clipped buns directly to their hair lol //runs
ohhhh the site is definitely crazy confusing to start with ;____;||| took me quite a while to understand but yes a lot of people do rlc on there!! There used to be a lot of famous dA artists on there who used gaia peeps as testing ground for new styles of rlc too hhhhh but the climate's kind of changed lately;;
hahaha avi is more like... playing extremely expensive dress up tbh? :")))) a few years ago I made an avi into an oc and stuck to that for a loooonnggg while.... then gaia released super shiny items and my avi looked 'old' so I started changing things on it with my existing items ^___T o well
you should try it again sometime!! wwW
​


----------



## Jint

https://join.me/jintdraws

trying to finish some coms before i send my mac in for service;;
​


----------



## Jint

sparkuruuuuuu

​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> sparkuruuuuuu
> 
> ​



ｔｈｅ ｓｐａｒｋｌｅｓ ｗｉｌｌ ｃｏｎｓｕｍｅ ｕｓ ａｌｌ


----------



## A r i a n e

your art is incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## Tensu

Wow Jint, your art is looking wonderful as always! I always come to your thread when I need drawing inspiration ^o^


----------



## Jint

streaming!! mostly drawing coms but would probably draw some freebs as breathers // rUNS

https://picarto.tv/jintii
​


----------



## Jint

さよならを数えた
思い浮かぶ君の手



Spoiler:  






> the japanese characters are lyrics from this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG3rMreiGZU
> [rant]it's rare for me to say something this personal on the forum, but for some reason I feel like this is the place that I want to put it this time //orz
> Long story short, lately, I feel like that a lot of my friends like to take me for granted. I'm very generous and kind to my friends and don't mind going the extra mile (or even kilometer) for them, but I feel like more and more people have been taking advantage of it and it bugs me to no end.
> Recently one of them stepped over the line.
> It's quite sad that I actually need to break ties with a friend like this, since we're very close and have been through a lot, but to save my sanity I have no idea what do to other than distancing myself away from them... lol...
> maybe one day I'll be able to learn how to make friends who wouldn't treat me like this lmao //ming[/rant]






​


----------



## Samansu

Jint said:


> さよならを数えた
> 思い浮かぶ君の手
> 
> 
> ​



Wow! So beautiful! ;^; I don't know how you do it, but your art is so amazing! <3



Spoiler: .



I'm so sorry my dear! That same kind of thing has happened to me several times. Some people just like to take advantage of nice people I guess. I hate that you have to distance yourself from someone you were close to, but I think it is probably best if they are really abusing your friendship. ;^; Hang in there! Hopefully the others will get the hint and stop using you! VM or PM anytime if you want to chat or rant! <3


----------



## Jint

trying out paintstorm studio (it's crazy cheap rn T___T)






its also almost 4am weeps //rolls to bed
​


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

Jint said:


> trying out paintstorm studio (it's crazy cheap rn T___T)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its also almost 4am weeps //rolls to bed
> ​



you always draw eous so cutely ;; also, i just looked at the paintstorm website and $10?? holy crAP


----------



## Keitara

Jint said:


> I'm slowly clearing coms... sweats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smol bloop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's also deadlines week!! \\\^ q ^/// which means other than me trying to not die throughout the week writing essays and proposals but also means that I'm probably going to open smol commissions somewhere as breathers... it's weird but I actually write more efficiently when I can be distracted lol
> i try not to work on coms when im stressed so they dont turn into anything disappointing cry
> ​
> 
> 
> lmao noooooo it's an illusion I'm sure 8")))) most of the time i avoid drawing complex poses so I won't slip my bad anatomy into my draws?? screams
> I don't want to do that anymore so... improving anatomy it is orzzzz
> hahaha just practice more!! sometimes it takes me more than one go to understand how someone achieves a certain effect ^ q ^ don't give up!!
> for the eye styles... I find that sometimes looking back at the layers help reproducing a lot? I've developed too many eye coloring styles so I just do a mix of everything nowadays ahahahahaa
> ahhhh I get you on the lines!! but it's really nothing to worry too much about - when you draw on a big canvas, most mistakes disappear once you shrink it... lol... I used to worry too much over the lineart but I've learnt that it doesn't matter too much now hahaha
> 
> eeeppp thank you!!! I really liked the style I used for the first eous piece too wwww it's actually a style inspired by pikiru's older art styles, I really miss it her art style before it turned more... mainstream T - T
> and omg ahaha is that the case!! I think over the time I've started using less layers but at the same time more layers too.... less layers in terms of shading / base colors, more layers in terms of after effects.... orz....
> do you name your layers much? o: sometimes it helps if you name them so you know what's on that layer wwww​



aaa i got so behind rip/// 
DONT HIDE UR SKILLS BEHIND SIMPLE POSES OKKKK YOU CAN DO IT! I CHEER FOR YOU :'D

i honestly never understand how artists achieve certain effects... i'm just looking at kawacy's work like me trying to solve gau? algorithms LIKE PLS HOW COULD I UNDERSTAND THIS ART LEVEL OF GOD GENESIS?! 
Because I don't get the "tricks" behind it, I try to simply replicate it SOMEHOW, but it usually takes many many tries and time or I fail T_T
I feel like most artists KNOW what they do when they make this stroke, or create this layer. But I'm just like eeeeh lets try that?? or this ?? and how about that?? When I think about these things, it makes me realize what an amateur I still am... T_T

well the problem is I never keep my Sai files... i should probably start to keep them in a seperate folder but i'm just such a mess!!

Yes I know, but I kind of got a problem... so I have this lineart of a drawing around 4500x5500 px big or so laying around since months. I wanted to try to print it as poster when I finished it. The lineart is really big and kinda messy when zoomed in, however when I zoom out, it looks fine. But the problem is, I can't color it when the lineart is so big. I just dunno i just can't do it rip help jint-senpai link do you perhaps have any tips to spare...? I've also been wondering if I should go for a more paintish coloring or neat-cel coloring I JUST DONT KNOW MAN  //rolls on the floor I really like my lineart here (if zoomed out), but I'm 100% sure i'll ruin it once again when i color it. It's always like that... I like my lineart a lot and am like "YESH THIS GONNA BE ONE OF MY BEST WORKS SO FAR!!!!!" and then I color and weeeeeeeeee disappointment... RUIN

mhm what exactly is "mainstream art"...? Oh man... my art is probably mainstream too, isn't it? //sigh 
When I look at your art, I think your art style is very unique  it just screams "JINT!!!" hehe
More effect layers hm... when I finished a piece, and want to add some multiply or lumi layers at the end, I often don't know if the original looked better or the one with the effects all spamed on it. lol
I usually do name them, but dumb Keitara here still fails it all the same ahaha ahahah ///


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> trying out paintstorm studio (it's crazy cheap rn T___T)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its also almost 4am weeps //rolls to bed
> ​



OHMY GOSH THATS SO NICE HOLY ****


----------



## Jint

weeps sorry for the late replies as usual >->o



wearthesun said:


> your art is incredibly beautiful!!



tysm!! ;___;



Tensu said:


> Wow Jint, your art is looking wonderful as always! I always come to your thread when I need drawing inspiration ^o^



awww I'm glad that I inspire you!! :")))



Samansu said:


> Wow! So beautiful! ;^; I don't know how you do it, but your art is so amazing! <3



thank you!! * q *
and ty for your kind words ; v ; I've sort of gotten over the sadness, so I think it'll be fine from now on!



dreamingofneverland said:


> you always draw eous so cutely ;; also, i just looked at the paintstorm website and $10?? holy crAP



yessss eous is my bias 8")))) mostly bc his design is easy to draw and I like blue lol
yup yup yup!!! it's got incredible brushes too, it'll take a while for me to adapt to it I think but I'm loving the software so far!!



Keitara said:


> aaa i got so behind rip///
> DONT HIDE UR SKILLS BEHIND SIMPLE POSES OKKKK YOU CAN DO IT! I CHEER FOR YOU :'D
> 
> i honestly never understand how artists achieve certain effects... i'm just looking at kawacy's work like me trying to solve gau? algorithms LIKE PLS HOW COULD I UNDERSTAND THIS ART LEVEL OF GOD GENESIS?!
> Because I don't get the "tricks" behind it, I try to simply replicate it SOMEHOW, but it usually takes many many tries and time or I fail T_T
> I feel like most artists KNOW what they do when they make this stroke, or create this layer. But I'm just like eeeeh lets try that?? or this ?? and how about that?? When I think about these things, it makes me realize what an amateur I still am... T_T
> 
> well the problem is I never keep my Sai files... i should probably start to keep them in a seperate folder but i'm just such a mess!!
> 
> Yes I know, but I kind of got a problem... so I have this lineart of a drawing around 4500x5500 px big or so laying around since months. I wanted to try to print it as poster when I finished it. The lineart is really big and kinda messy when zoomed in, however when I zoom out, it looks fine. But the problem is, I can't color it when the lineart is so big. I just dunno i just can't do it rip help jint-senpai link do you perhaps have any tips to spare...? I've also been wondering if I should go for a more paintish coloring or neat-cel coloring I JUST DONT KNOW MAN  //rolls on the floor I really like my lineart here (if zoomed out), but I'm 100% sure i'll ruin it once again when i color it. It's always like that... I like my lineart a lot and am like "YESH THIS GONNA BE ONE OF MY BEST WORKS SO FAR!!!!!" and then I color and weeeeeeeeee disappointment... RUIN
> 
> mhm what exactly is "mainstream art"...? Oh man... my art is probably mainstream too, isn't it? //sigh
> When I look at your art, I think your art style is very unique  it just screams "JINT!!!" hehe
> More effect layers hm... when I finished a piece, and want to add some multiply or lumi layers at the end, I often don't know if the original looked better or the one with the effects all spamed on it. lol
> I usually do name them, but dumb Keitara here still fails it all the same ahaha ahahah ///



hahaha no no no it's understandable!! I watch a lot of speedpaints (and creepily pause at a lot of spots) so I kind of found out how most effects are achieved that way LOL;; I don't understand kawacy either tbh T___T after looking at his step by step, tutorials and the few speedpaints that he has up though, I've concluded that it's just his pure skill //rip
and yes!!! definitely keep your sai files omg > <'' I remember that once an artist had to prove themselves against an art thief that they were the original artist by screenshotting the layers on their piece... I also try not to post full versions of art online for the same reason >->o

for the lineart, my advice is..... color as normal, and don't zoom in 8"DDDDD at least that's what I usually do LOL;;
for coloring style, I think something like this and this would look quite nice? :3c it depends on what you feel like really!! 
and don't panic, you can always color it again \ ^ q ^ / (another reason to keep the file LMAO)

hmmm mainstream art is... I think it depends on person lol but for me atm it's the simple cell shade style >->o
I'm glad that you think I have a unique style!! ; - ; I try really hard to develop something that I can call my own style so //orzzz
hahaha I think there's a personal style for effects too actually!! maybe experiment a bit more and you'll eventually find the right routine for your art ^ q ^




himeki said:


> OHMY GOSH THATS SO NICE HOLY ****



whoop thanks evvie!​


----------



## KingKyle

That thread title, I can not see it lol


----------



## Jint

I haven't drawn him in so long...
​


----------



## Samansu

Jint said:


> thank you!! * q *
> and ty for your kind words ; v ; I've sort of gotten over the sadness, so I think it'll be fine from now on!
> !​



Ah! Sorry it took me so long to see this! ;^; You are very welcome, and I am glad things have gotten a bit better for you! ^-^ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also... ^^^ That looks so good! O.O Ugh to have your talent! ;^;


----------



## Jint

I'll... be streaming til evvie puts the stream up for YOI LOL //RUNS

https://join.me/292-446-402

mostly commissions and doodles ^ q ^ ;;
​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> I'll... be streaming til evvie puts the stream up for YOI LOL //RUNS
> 
> https://join.me/292-446-402
> 
> mostly commissions and doodles ^ q ^ ;;
> ​



LOLLLLL THIS GIVES ME SOMETHING TO DO UNTIL I PUT THE YOI STREAM UP LMAOOO


----------



## Jint

the pose is a bit of a challenge so I'm being slow sobs;; but progress!





​


----------



## Samansu

Jint said:


> the pose is a bit of a challenge so I'm being slow sobs;; but progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



AAAAHHHHH!!!! OMG sooooo cute! I'm sorry the pose is difficult, but it looks AMAZING so far! ^///^ <3


----------



## Jint

annddd I'm done!!






http://sta.sh/0l6dx6wm6wi

I recorded the coloring progress, will see if I can convert it into a speedpaint video wheee //rolls
​


----------



## Samansu

Jint said:


> annddd I'm done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sta.sh/0l6dx6wm6wi
> 
> I recorded the coloring progress, will see if I can convert it into a speedpaint video wheee //rolls
> ​



Ah! Oh my god! You are the best and I LOVE you!!! ^///^ <3<3<3

See if you would stop making everything you do so freaking adorable I would stop harassing you with commissions! XD But seriously thank you so much! It is beautiful! TT~TT <3


----------



## Jint

Samansu said:


> Ah! Oh my god! You are the best and I LOVE you!!! ^///^ <3<3<3
> 
> See if you would stop making everything you do so freaking adorable I would stop harassing you with commissions! XD But seriously thank you so much! It is beautiful! TT~TT <3



hahaha I'm glad!! ^ q ^ <3333 you're very welcome~​


----------



## Jint

speedpaint is up if anyones interested ohoho





​


----------



## derezzed

omg it's always nice to see you draw Eous but I love seeing your artwork of your other OCs too :-D
[This] is incredible!! I'm a fan of the darker color palette and how the fire looks; it doesn't overpower the character but it doesn't look too smudged out either, which is a great balance. 
And the bottom brush effect is AMAZING, the textures were a super nice addition o_o
I guess the ultimate takeaway here is that you can always depend on Jint to come through with subtle effects, haha.

( Getting an inside look at your coloring and shading process in the speedpaint was also really cool! It makes me appreciate all the extra details you put in your work even more :-o )


----------



## Jint

weeps I'll reply when I'm less dead but update!!! something thats not an icon omg





​


----------



## Bunnilla

Jint said:


> weeps I'll reply when I'm less dead but update!!! something thats not an icon omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



yes good jobs jint ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) I like the soft colors and you drew the Pokemon very accurately c:


----------



## Jint

derezzed said:


> omg it's always nice to see you draw Eous but I love seeing your artwork of your other OCs too :-D
> [This] is incredible!! I'm a fan of the darker color palette and how the fire looks; it doesn't overpower the character but it doesn't look too smudged out either, which is a great balance.
> And the bottom brush effect is AMAZING, the textures were a super nice addition o_o
> I guess the ultimate takeaway here is that you can always depend on Jint to come through with subtle effects, haha.
> 
> ( Getting an inside look at your coloring and shading process in the speedpaint was also really cool! It makes me appreciate all the extra details you put in your work even more :-o )



hahaha tbh i feel bad that I'm giving eous so much love and neglecting everyone else.... lately I've been questing art of him over my other ocs too ripp im a bad parent
and I'm rly glad to hear that!!! I'm absolutely terrible at black so knowing that it looks good to other people really means a lot T____T ;;; 
the bottom brush effect is just random scribbling and erasing //rolls tho makes me remember that at a certain point of digital arting... I tried rly hard learning all the effects that I could so I could spam them on my art and make it look better than the crap it is //shot

and thank you so much!! T___T



Bunnilla said:


> yes good jobs jint ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) I like the soft colors and you drew the Pokemon very accurately c:



hahaha thank you!! <3 ​


----------



## Tobiume

Aww I love the snow snorlax! It looks really fluffy like real snow!


----------



## jiny

Jint said:


> weeps I'll reply when I'm less dead but update!!! something thats not an icon omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



aaaa i love how smooth this looks :3 also love the snorlax oml!!


----------



## Nightmares

Jint said:


> weeps I'll reply when I'm less dead but update!!! something thats not an icon omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Eeee, it's so cute haha


----------



## Samansu

Jint said:


> weeps I'll reply when I'm less dead but update!!! something thats not an icon omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh my goodness! So cute! <3 I love it! and I especially love that little Sylveon! What an adorable holiday piece! ^-^


----------



## Jint

tbh I've been trying really hard to clear my commissions but... christmas is busier than I thought it'd be //orz
trying to squeeze in some time for the yearly christmas pic weeps







also!!! this is the matching icons that I'm using with lilliee atm \ ^ q ^ / !! it's our otp ocs!








​
- - - Post Merge - - -




Tobiume said:


> Aww I love the snow snorlax! It looks really fluffy like real snow!



awww thank you!! * q *



xii said:


> aaaa i love how smooth this looks :3 also love the snorlax oml!!



hahaha thanks!! I love snorlax he's like my personal hp tank //coughs



Nightmares said:


> Eeee, it's so cute haha



thank you!!



Samansu said:


> Oh my goodness! So cute! <3 I love it! and I especially love that little Sylveon! What an adorable holiday piece! ^-^



thank youuu!! * q * I loveee sylveon cries it's one of my faves eeep​


----------



## Jeonggwa

Merry Christmas, Jintel!
Eat lots of good food and happy holidays! (?∀｀)


----------



## Jint

2k16/17 TBT New year's raffle

I'm hosting a short and smol raffle as thanks for everyone who've supported me this year!! ;/////;
Here's the link to participate! https://goo.gl/forms/MnyytuPBdbIxtvz63


*Eligibility: *
Interacted in my gallery thread (via posting/liking posts) before post #421; or
Have commissioned me or in the progress of commissioning me (only accepted orders count); or
attended a stream of mines - ofc, I'll have to remember your username! Sorry ninja viewers... 


*Prize: *
Your character in 1 random chibi style of mines~ 
You can also ask for a custom adopt if that's what you prefer!


*Extra entries:*
Following me on tumblr +1 (jintii.tumblr.com)
Following me on twitter +1 (twitter.com/_jintii)
Watching me on dA +1 (jintii.deviantart.com)
Subscribed on YouTube +1 (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyiYWZ6yJzfcmdc8-zLhY7w)
Following on IG +1 (https://www.instagram.com/_jintii/)


< 10 participants - 1 winner
> 10 participants - 2 winners


Raffle ends on Jan 1st 2017, 1AM (GMT)~ Winners will be picked by random generator!


Wishing everyone a fantastic 2017 ahead!​


​


----------



## jiny

aaa i entered! thanks so much!


----------



## himeki

aaaaa i entered!! thank you for hosting ^^


----------



## Bunnilla

entered! tysm for this chance and being generous ^^


----------



## sej

entered! thank you so much for this giveaway!


----------



## Jint

tysm for joining my raffle guys!! there was a total of 9 participants, with 34 entries~

and the winner is...













congrats!!! I'll be drawing your prize in a bit~
​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> tysm for joining my raffle guys!! there was a total of 9 participants, with 34 entries~
> 
> and the winner is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!!! I'll be drawing your prize in a bit~
> ​



aaaaa yay!!! thank you so much!


----------



## Jint

im like 10 steps away from my grave but im not exactly dead yet uh m







if you need to contact me _desperately_ please message my discord or send me an email! 
I haven't been checking social media because I've been feeling absolutely awful orz;;
​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> im like 10 steps away from my grave but im not exactly dead yet uh m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you need to contact me _desperately_ please message my discord or send me an email!
> I haven't been checking social media because I've been feeling absolutely awful orz;;
> ​



waaa so cute!!


----------



## Jint

pickup for evvie from new year raffle!!!






weep I haven't drawn in so long my hand is broken.....
​


----------



## Keitara

Jint said:


> weeps sorry for the late replies as usual >->o
> 
> 
> 
> tysm!! ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> awww I'm glad that I inspire you!! :")))
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!! * q *
> and ty for your kind words ; v ; I've sort of gotten over the sadness, so I think it'll be fine from now on!
> 
> 
> 
> yessss eous is my bias 8")))) mostly bc his design is easy to draw and I like blue lol
> yup yup yup!!! it's got incredible brushes too, it'll take a while for me to adapt to it I think but I'm loving the software so far!!
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha no no no it's understandable!! I watch a lot of speedpaints (and creepily pause at a lot of spots) so I kind of found out how most effects are achieved that way LOL;; I don't understand kawacy either tbh T___T after looking at his step by step, tutorials and the few speedpaints that he has up though, I've concluded that it's just his pure skill //rip
> and yes!!! definitely keep your sai files omg > <'' I remember that once an artist had to prove themselves against an art thief that they were the original artist by screenshotting the layers on their piece... I also try not to post full versions of art online for the same reason >->o
> 
> for the lineart, my advice is..... color as normal, and don't zoom in 8"DDDDD at least that's what I usually do LOL;;
> for coloring style, I think something like this and this would look quite nice? :3c it depends on what you feel like really!!
> and don't panic, you can always color it again \ ^ q ^ / (another reason to keep the file LMAO)
> 
> hmmm mainstream art is... I think it depends on person lol but for me atm it's the simple cell shade style >->o
> I'm glad that you think I have a unique style!! ; - ; I try really hard to develop something that I can call my own style so //orzzz
> hahaha I think there's a personal style for effects too actually!! maybe experiment a bit more and you'll eventually find the right routine for your art ^ q ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoop thanks evvie!​



((super late reply aaaa i've always forgotten to reply to this i'm sorry))

i'm a heavy speedpaint (and stream) stalker too... I watch them to learn to begin with^^ the first thing I do is steal the brush settings LOL rip (when they're visible.. hehehe)
do you maybe have anybody to recommend that I could watch speedpaints (and learn) from? xD
aaa I actually became his patreon in hopes to be able to understand his skillz better lol, I think the rewards were quite helpful! 
The step by step tutorials...well, they lack a little bit of explanation lol but geniuses don't understand how the clueless feel I guess XD
aaa such a thing happened? That's crazy omg;; but I doubt there would be anybody who would go this far just to steal my stuff lmao

aaa i cannot not zoom in >-< I just cant rip..

aah actually you really gave me motivation back then to finish the piece!!!! And it's become one of my best works I think ^^ thanks for the income of inspiration hehe!! T v T I always need so much motivation to actually get to color something , it's horrible...

I think I understand! When I go through devations on dA, I often feel like especially chibis look almost the same, like there's nothing special to them? Although I think there are certain people who still have a very unique style despite using celshade ^^ not sure if you know them, but I personally love meeluf's style ^^ it's basically just simple cel shade, but it looks??so??nice?? ;-;

I think your style is already very reconizable!! :'))

yes... I think I just lack experience ((goes all Yurio style lmao)) I need to draw more!!! I feel pumped up now!! Thanks!! >w<


----------



## Jeonggwa

/nyooms in
Oh I happen to talk to kawacy sometimes and from what I can gather it's the colors which give this impact 
Color theory is one of the first things you gotta learn; I see so many who simply multiply/change to luminosity with the same color to shade or add highlight - I mean you can do that but don't depend too much on it
Also light dots to highlights \o/ his art is sparklyyyy
Mastering painting depends on how well the colors blend with each other and look together so

coughs... there are a handful of deviants who are carbon copies of him and set up a patreon it's ridic (don't want to drop any names)
That's dA for ya /shrug


----------



## Keitara

Yonkorin said:


> /nyooms in
> Oh I happen to talk to kawacy sometimes and from what I can gather it's the colors which give this impact
> Color theory is one of the first things you gotta learn; I see so many who simply multiply/change to luminosity with the same color to shade or add highlight - I mean you can do that but don't depend too much on it
> Also light dots to highlights \o/ his art is sparklyyyy
> Mastering painting depends on how well the colors blend with each other and look together so
> 
> coughs... there are a handful of deviants who are carbon copies of him and set up a patreon it's ridic (don't want to drop any names)
> That's dA for ya /shrug




LOL Yon is da boss, talking to kawacy from time to time omgggg?? I never see him reply to comments or anything, so how do you even get to talk to him omg!! I wonder what talks between gods are like??? XD

I usually carefully choose and color pick from artists I like ((oops)) but I play a lot with filter and photoshop filters in the end to adjust it to my tastes... so the hues end up looking a bit different anyways^^ I usually try to avoid multiply as well ! I like to use luminosity with yellow/orange shades though, I think it gives this extra warm "pop" when lightning ^^
((Yon if you have more color tips to spare I'm the first to listen lol))

is that so?? That seems really dumb? I mean, if I want to become a patreon, I'd want to be the patreon of the real thing and not of the copy lol (why would you even pledge to the copies if there's the real thing ?? are they cheaper or what lol)


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> pickup for evvie from new year raffle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weep I haven't drawn in so long my hand is broken.....
> ​



JIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINT AAAAAAAAAAAAAA I LEGIT SCREAMED WHEN I SAW THIS ;A; TYSM !!!! AKSJDHAKJSDHAKSJDH


----------



## Jint

Keitara said:


> ((super late reply aaaa i've always forgotten to reply to this i'm sorry))
> 
> i'm a heavy speedpaint (and stream) stalker too... I watch them to learn to begin with^^ the first thing I do is steal the brush settings LOL rip (when they're visible.. hehehe)
> do you maybe have anybody to recommend that I could watch speedpaints (and learn) from? xD
> aaa I actually became his patreon in hopes to be able to understand his skillz better lol, I think the rewards were quite helpful!
> The step by step tutorials...well, they lack a little bit of explanation lol but geniuses don't understand how the clueless feel I guess XD
> aaa such a thing happened? That's crazy omg;; but I doubt there would be anybody who would go this far just to steal my stuff lmao
> 
> aaa i cannot not zoom in >-< I just cant rip..
> 
> aah actually you really gave me motivation back then to finish the piece!!!! And it's become one of my best works I think ^^ thanks for the income of inspiration hehe!! T v T I always need so much motivation to actually get to color something , it's horrible...
> 
> I think I understand! When I go through devations on dA, I often feel like especially chibis look almost the same, like there's nothing special to them? Although I think there are certain people who still have a very unique style despite using celshade ^^ not sure if you know them, but I personally love meeluf's style ^^ it's basically just simple cel shade, but it looks??so??nice?? ;-;
> 
> I think your style is already very reconizable!! :'))
> 
> yes... I think I just lack experience ((goes all Yurio style lmao)) I need to draw more!!! I feel pumped up now!! Thanks!! >w<




omg no dw, I've seen some kawacy paterons somewhere else too and I don't understand too 8"DDD just the skill gap I suppose orzzz

aaawww I'm glad to hear that you got motivated ; H ;

yeah I feel you!! I think there's a "popular" way of drawing chibis nowadays, I actually feel pretty uncomfortable about it orz;; but I think the situation has gotten a bit better now >->o
meeluf's style is super pretty!!!! T___T it's simple alright, but there's so much skill involved in it its just alsdkfjla
if you look back in her older gallery you'd see that she used to do slightly more elaborate (?) stuff??? it's the skillful simplicity in it that makes it so nice I guess wEEP



Yonkorin said:


> /nyooms in
> Oh I happen to talk to kawacy sometimes and from what I can gather it's the colors which give this impact
> Color theory is one of the first things you gotta learn; I see so many who simply multiply/change to luminosity with the same color to shade or add highlight - I mean you can do that but don't depend too much on it
> Also light dots to highlights \o/ his art is sparklyyyy
> Mastering painting depends on how well the colors blend with each other and look together so
> 
> coughs... there are a handful of deviants who are carbon copies of him and set up a patreon it's ridic (don't want to drop any names)
> That's dA for ya /shrug




I have same reaction as kei LOL the ~mystic conversations between senpais~
I went and googled color theory right after I read this post but WEEP I GUESS I NEED TO READ MORE INTO IT.... I think I know the basics of color theory, I'm just terrible at applying it //rip
don't think I've seen kawacy style artists around yet on dA I think .... maybe I just havent been active enough 8"DDD 
I've seen a lot of sakimi everywhere tho //orzzzz



Keitara said:


> LOL Yon is da boss, talking to kawacy from time to time omgggg?? I never see him reply to comments or anything, so how do you even get to talk to him omg!! I wonder what talks between gods are like??? XD
> 
> I usually carefully choose and color pick from artists I like ((oops)) but I play a lot with filter and photoshop filters in the end to adjust it to my tastes... so the hues end up looking a bit different anyways^^ I usually try to avoid multiply as well ! I like to use luminosity with yellow/orange shades though, I think it gives this extra warm "pop" when lightning ^^
> ((Yon if you have more color tips to spare I'm the first to listen lol))
> 
> is that so?? That seems really dumb? I mean, if I want to become a patreon, I'd want to be the patreon of the real thing and not of the copy lol (why would you even pledge to the copies if there's the real thing ?? are they cheaper or what lol)



raises hand, my personal preference is adding a lot of blues and purples lmAO 8"DDD
it makes the art look a little "calmer" I think? www 
I also used to own this tutorial book thing which suggested you to add a soft light layer like this on everything:






p sure it's not everyone's taste but no harm in trying it out  ?\_(ツ)_/? 



himeki said:


> JIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINT AAAAAAAAAAAAAA I LEGIT SCREAMED WHEN I SAW THIS ;A; TYSM !!!! AKSJDHAKJSDHAKSJDH



LAUGHS glad you like!!!



I got yon's mail today!!!! so prettyyyy T_____T 






treasures rowlet 4ever scrIMs

//side note I've been crazy artblocked lately, but I'm striving really hard to clear off my commissions list >->o
rl has started to torture me too LMAO so... if I'm less and less active, you know why //rip​


----------



## Jint

I just realised that I've never posted this here before?? screams
one of my proudest pieces ;___; I love the way I drew the hair haha









in attempt to kill my artblock I've also been working on some sort of closed species... weep 
I've got the general lore and the traits down, but want to confirm with one of my friends first that it's "safe" to release the species before posting it anywhere public //orz







EDIT: prototype species scheduled to upload tonight on my deviantart! 
​


----------



## Jint

\ o / asteri #1 was like this for those who don't follow me on dA!!






meanwhile, asteri 2 is in heavy wip.... I regret giving her too many transparent things lmao





​


----------



## Locket

jint ;-; these are so cute


----------



## derezzed

JINT literally always YOU'RE A MASTER OF BLUE
I can totally see why [this] is one of your proudest pieces!
Gotta say I love the look of the hair too. The shading is so on point; the hair seriously looks so beautiful and shiny. I also have to mention the star! It's probably my favorite part of her design :-o
hmm... are her hands supposed to be that small though? LOL I didn't see this at first but once I looked closer I noticed it... I was like "oh wow she has some really small hands!!"
Reminds me of someone I know, whose hands are pretty tiny, hehe
BUT YEAH the artwork is so pretty!! The dress is amazingly detailed, which I love, and the blue/purple gradient works so well. The BG sparkles and clouds also MAKE A REALLY AMAZING SCENE, you never disappoint with brushes/effects \o/

also I love the galaxy theme on Asteri #1 (you're good at that haha) AND Asteri #2 looks great so far!! That dress is _magical_ already o_o


----------



## Jeonggwa

YAAA JINTEE your closed species is so creative and SO LIKE U!! Blue & starry!
Cant wait to see more ; v;


----------



## Jint

preview of Carinae~
I heard from a dA marketing master that 3pm murican time is the golden time LOL so I've just scheduled the submission for now....





Locket said:


> jint ;-; these are so cute


thank you!! www



derezzed said:


> JINT literally always YOU'RE A MASTER OF BLUE
> I can totally see why [this] is one of your proudest pieces!
> Gotta say I love the look of the hair too. The shading is so on point; the hair seriously looks so beautiful and shiny. I also have to mention the star! It's probably my favorite part of her design :-o
> hmm... are her hands supposed to be that small though? LOL I didn't see this at first but once I looked closer I noticed it... I was like "oh wow she has some really small hands!!"
> Reminds me of someone I know, whose hands are pretty tiny, hehe
> BUT YEAH the artwork is so pretty!! The dress is amazingly detailed, which I love, and the blue/purple gradient works so well. The BG sparkles and clouds also MAKE A REALLY AMAZING SCENE, you never disappoint with brushes/effects \o/
> 
> also I love the galaxy theme on Asteri #1 (you're good at that haha) AND Asteri #2 looks great so far!! That dress is _magical_ already o_o



//LAUGHS INTO THE SUNSET BLUE IS LIFEEEEEEEeeeee
I swear, blue is the only color that I can color properly and looks pretty //wheee
aaaa I'm really glad that you liked the star!! It's actually the part of her that I'm always going sflsjkd?????? on the coloring -- partially my fault, because when I first designed her I never thought about whether I wanted the star to be 3d or 2d.....
the small hands are me being terrible at anatomy actually //laughcry -- I never studied it properly, and usually just draw whatever looks good LOL.... thanks for pointing it out tho! I'll try to be more aware of it next time ((eyes emoji))
​


----------



## runo

eyes emoji at sparkly niece art


----------



## Jint

I was gonna stream earlier but tbt was down and I couldn't post link?? weep

anyway, updates with Carinae full pic since it's been uploaded on dA!!+*+*+*







this is the next asteri that I'll be uploading (possibly along with another male design actually)
the two designs will be the first asteris to go on sale * q * I'm really excited!!! doki






​


----------



## Bunnilla

You really are amaking with blues! I just love how all the colors fit together nicely and pop out in your drawings o:


----------



## Jint

_(?ཀ`」∠)_

I've been dead lately so I haven't been drawing much.... nor updating... lol..
RL has been busy but I've also recently picked up a VN project! I'm... sort of the project coordinator so it's taken quite a toll on me as well ^__T
For those who watch me on dA, you should know that it's a VN on.... dating... vegetables..... lol.....
It's crack, but we're serious in terms of the storyline. I've just finished writing the entire plot down, in fact 8")

some recents

















​


----------



## Jint

dumps recent draws and rUNS













(lines by kukico@dA)


























this asteri adopt is still open if anyone is interested! link






fun fact: I got nicknamed Jaehee on a discord server recently... lol...

​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> dumps recent draws and rUNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lines by kukico@dA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this asteri adopt is still open if anyone is interested! link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fun fact: I got nicknamed Jaehee on a discord server recently... lol...
> 
> ​



AAHHHH JAEHEEEEEEE akjdhaksjdhasjdh all ur art is so nice and glowey,,,,how,,,,


----------



## Kanaa

Jinttt i love the species idea that u came up with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they're all so pretty and sparkly and shiny and SO COOL all at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALSO that Jaehee piece is freaking gorgeous


----------



## Jint

rly late replies since i dont check here that much anymore weep i am gomen



himeki said:


> AAHHHH JAEHEEEEEEE akjdhaksjdhasjdh all ur art is so nice and glowey,,,,how,,,,



yells TY!!! I just... spam overlay over everything tbh 8"DDD



Kanaa said:


> Jinttt i love the species idea that u came up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're all so pretty and sparkly and shiny and SO COOL all at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO that Jaehee piece is freaking gorgeous



screams thank you kana!!!! painting killed me but I love Jaehee _lies down_​


----------



## Jint

_dying noises_






​


----------



## Shirohibiki

god your art is just so... ugh... <3333 i love seeing it, i love how cute your style is and all its shininess. you've really improved!!! i'm so glad to see your new stuff *v* I LOVE ALL OF THESE HGFHFGHfgd


----------



## Peter

Jint said:


> (lines by kukico@dA)
> ​



I LOVE the painting style + colour choice on this Jintooo it looks so nice! All the recents look amazing


----------



## Jint

Shirohibiki said:


> god your art is just so... ugh... <3333 i love seeing it, i love how cute your style is and all its shininess. you've really improved!!! i'm so glad to see your new stuff *v* I LOVE ALL OF THESE HGFHFGHfgd



weeps thank you so much!! <333
I'm glad that you think I've improved ovq...... 



Peter said:


> I LOVE the painting style + colour choice on this Jintooo it looks so nice! All the recents look amazing



YELLS Thank you Peter!!!! I paint too little cry I should do that more........
hope you've been surviving ??? laughs



kimi no na wa print for MCM London this may 8")))))
I'm tabling there hhhhh




​


----------



## Jint

I haven't updated here in a decade omg
This month's been crazy hectic for me, a mix of RL commitments, organizing tabling and a rollercoaster of emotions / socials / relationships (smh)
The fact that I've actually survived it... I'm proud of myself!
The highlight of the month was tabling at London MCM! I met so many amazing people it was greeeeaaaat T  T





lol it looks a bit sad im sorry

we got placed next to a huge retailer so the sales weren't that great, but I had fun nevertheless!
If I manage to sort everything out, I'll be at Sweden's Narcon this July; and I'm definitely going to be at CWHK44!!
(this is also a wild shot but if anyone is going to hyper japan and wants to table, I got an acquaintance that needs a tablemate so hmu if you're interested!)

In terms of art I haven't drawn in _ages_, if you follow me on twitter you'd probably only see my occasional traditional draws 8"D..... I've been busy and dying over RL alright #rip but I plan to pick it back up soon! Man I do miss my tablet T___T
​


----------



## Jint

_(?ཀ`」∠)_  next con is coming soon










​


----------



## Bunnilla

Jint said:


> -----



Omg I love this cover of Drop Pop Candy (♥ω♥*) Is that Soraru?
But the chibi is so adorable and I love the soft shading so muchhhh 
I'm sure you'll sell well, who wouldn't buy it (ㅇㅅㅇ❀)
Edit: I'm so dumb I just realized it was araki and nqrse <(⇀‸↼‶) the guy voice sounded so good I thought it was him ;-; especially since he does a couple covers 
WAIT OMG WHY DID I EVEN SAY DROP POP CANDY IM SO DUMBBBBB 
OF COURSE IT WAS MKDR 
I've been listening to drop pop so much that I just said it lmaooo I'm so sorry hides


----------



## issitohbi

Your chibi tutorial is appearing as broken images for me :c


----------



## Jint

Bunnilla said:


> Omg I love this cover of Drop Pop Candy (♥ω♥*) Is that Soraru?
> But the chibi is so adorable and I love the soft shading so muchhhh
> I'm sure you'll sell well, who wouldn't buy it (ㅇㅅㅇ❀)
> Edit: I'm so dumb I just realized it was araki and nqrse <(⇀‸↼‶) the guy voice sounded so good I thought it was him ;-; especially since he does a couple covers
> WAIT OMG WHY DID I EVEN SAY DROP POP CANDY IM SO DUMBBBBB
> OF COURSE IT WAS MKDR
> I've been listening to drop pop so much that I just said it lmaooo I'm so sorry hides



hahaha it's alright! I think soraru covered that song with luz, but I didn't like his version that much lol....
and thank you!



issitohbi said:


> Your chibi tutorial is appearing as broken images for me :c



try this link instead!
http://jintii.tumblr.com/tagged/tutorial​


----------



## Jint

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz










​


----------



## Jint

kyaaaa I'm doneeee










​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Jint said:


> kyaaaa I'm doneeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



ooh jint these look super nice!! i dont think uve ever drawn yoi before  it really works w/ ur style!!


----------



## Jint

I'm so sorry for the lack of updates here omg 
truth is, I haven't been drawing much and been dying IRL (if you follow my twitter you'd probably know that I've been, literally, all across the world lol) but!!! here's some stuff that I finished lately:





^ I've recorded the process for this one so... speedpaint soon, I guess?























*traditional stuff*























and this is my table @ N?rCon in Link?ping, Sweden!!!
I tabled with 2 other friends (twitter:  << @leotsukastrabe || @_jintii || @24914x >>), they both had their own display corners but my stuff is just all over the place.... laughs weakly.... e.g. my charms are actually on the right of the pic, hidden from view bc of the cube perspective lol!






N?rCon has the loveliest staff _*ever*_, if you want to do cons in europe I would highly recommend this con!!! We messed up and booked tables in 2 different locations and the staff managed to fix it for us; the AA organisers and managers were extremely kind as well - they kept asking us if we needed any help with anything, and offered everyone tea & coffee both in the morning and afternoon. I've never felt so pampered as an AA artist T___T OFC The people who stop by have been lovely as well!!! It was an extremely pleasant experience and I'd 100% go again if I had the chance!

if you're interested in my merch!!!! I'll be opening my tictail store soon, just need to count my stock tonight before opening and it'll be open! Meanwhile, you can sign up for email updates here:
http://jintii.tictail.com/

thanks for reading all that update!!! have a cookie
​
- - - Post Merge - - -




himeki said:


> ooh jint these look super nice!! i dont think uve ever drawn yoi before  it really works w/ ur style!!



yells @ you!! I'm so sorry for the late reply omg I haven't been on tbt for ages but thank ya!!!
I've been refraining from drawing YOI since... my tablemate drew it so I was scared of mutual competition.... but now that we disbanded ((laughs))
I'm glad that it works with my style tho! was scared it'd turn out weird ^__T​


----------



## Jint

I don't really have an excuse anymore (lol) 
my drawing productivity has decreased since the swedish con, mostly because I've somehow suddenly realised how horrible my anatomy is >->o
I can still draw chibis with simple / generic poses just fine, but anything else takes a huge toll on me because I'm trying to fix all the mistakes that I seem to see everywhere ((rip
anyway! here's some pieces (that aren't inktober) that I've done lately:






(inigo from the performance banner on feh)





(Mist for FE Compendium)





(for a character design contest)



On side note, I sort of want to improve my skills by sketching, so if you have any characters you'd like to throw at me as tribute, you can do so here

I'm also playing animal crossing pocket camp... so if you are too feel free to add me!! Do let me know who you are though, I don't want to add randoms that I haven't even heard of before (sweats)

​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> I don't really have an excuse anymore (lol)
> my drawing productivity has decreased since the swedish con, mostly because I've somehow suddenly realised how horrible my anatomy is >->o
> I can still draw chibis with simple / generic poses just fine, but anything else takes a huge toll on me because I'm trying to fix all the mistakes that I seem to see everywhere ((rip
> anyway! here's some pieces (that aren't inktober) that I've done lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (inigo from the performance banner on feh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mist for FE Compendium)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for a character design contest)
> 
> 
> 
> On side note, I sort of want to improve my skills by sketching, so if you have any characters you'd like to throw at me as tribute, you can do so here
> 
> I'm also playing animal crossing pocket camp... so if you are too feel free to add me!! Do let me know who you are though, I don't want to add randoms that I haven't even heard of before (sweats)
> 
> ​



dont worry about not being productive! if ur struggling w/ seing too many errors, just do quick sketches to practice that don't need to be super amazing, just practice and dont worry about mistakes! thats what i do at least haha

the dancer inigo chibi is so cute!!! i should probably draw him at some point since ive been using him a lot haha. and the mist is so cute!! the background is so soft and sparkly!!

i love the character design too!!! i LOVE the wave top, and the long hair and stars under her dress are so pretty ahhhh

(also added u on acpc! my name is just hime on there ^^)


----------



## Jeonggwa

Jint said:


> I don't really have an excuse anymore (lol)
> my drawing productivity has decreased since the swedish con, mostly because I've somehow suddenly realised how horrible my anatomy is >->o
> I can still draw chibis with simple / generic poses just fine, but anything else takes a huge toll on me because I'm trying to fix all the mistakes that I seem to see everywhere ((rip
> anyway! here's some pieces (that aren't inktober) that I've done lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (inigo from the performance banner on feh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mist for FE Compendium)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for a character design contest)
> 
> 
> 
> On side note, I sort of want to improve my skills by sketching, so if you have any characters you'd like to throw at me as tribute, you can do so here
> 
> I'm also playing animal crossing pocket camp... so if you are too feel free to add me!! Do let me know who you are though, I don't want to add randoms that I haven't even heard of before (sweats)
> 
> ​



added!
good luck for the character design contest! I'm really digging these sun crowns lately 
I understand the struggle... I took so many pics of myself and others in various poses back then
I think you have improved - you may not see it because you see your drawings first hand. Like the composition and coloring in your Inigo chibi! Clean rendering and beautiful shades of BLUE


----------



## Jint

himeki said:


> dont worry about not being productive! if ur struggling w/ seing too many errors, just do quick sketches to practice that don't need to be super amazing, just practice and dont worry about mistakes! thats what i do at least haha
> 
> the dancer inigo chibi is so cute!!! i should probably draw him at some point since ive been using him a lot haha. and the mist is so cute!! the background is so soft and sparkly!!
> 
> i love the character design too!!! i LOVE the wave top, and the long hair and stars under her dress are so pretty ahhhh
> 
> (also added u on acpc! my name is just hime on there ^^)





Yonkorin said:


> added!
> good luck for the character design contest! I'm really digging these sun crowns lately
> I understand the struggle... I took so many pics of myself and others in various poses back then
> I think you have improved - you may not see it because you see your drawings first hand. Like the composition and coloring in your Inigo chibi! Clean rendering and beautiful shades of BLUE



I'm sad bc I swear I've typed a reply for both of ya + sent it, but I guess it never went thru //orzzzz
It was along the lines of,, thank you so much for both of your kind words //weepsss I'm just angery bc I can't see some stuff myself, so having people like you guys really reassures me that I'm not de-proving T   T  ((stabbed so tyvvvvm for the comments!! ;___;



I'm here not bc I have (much) stuff to update, but more like here to promo my year end giveaways o/
There's one on twitter and one on tumblr!!

https://twitter.com/_jintii/status/945626302127542272
http://jintii.tumblr.com/post/168959083256/thank-you-so-much-for-sticking-with-me-this-year

I'll also scribble a quick freebie for the next poster with refs~ 
To qualify you just have to had post somewhere in this thread before (lol)





Spoiler



I'll slip some obligatory art updates here (laughs) I've posted them on twit already so if you're following me you've probably already seen them before ^__T
Also long story short!! I got constantly ridiculed on a discord server that I only draw chibis and that none of my work have noses (I find noses weird on my work, that's why I've never drawn them), so I got inappropriately motivated to draw a ton of non-chibi stuff with noses (lol)


pocket camp!!





a bunch of chibs from me & my friends' kuroneko ocs





that one time when I tried clavies' art style





I actually tried to draw animal crossing stuff ((slapped





new boya!!! https://toyhou.se/716616.nikolaj
I revamped him so much he looks too seme to be an uke (lol)















the seme if anyone is interested: https://toyhou.se/1462323.septimus
I been smashing my head into a wall everyday the past month trying to properly match them up, and only got a smidge of an idea last week _,3JL) otp is otpain


my current icon






SS pieces

















(sad) year end summary






​


----------



## Stepheroo

I don?t recall ever seeing (much) lifeless work from you but what you did for the animal crossing art is so futeeee!
I love that blue bear gijinka as well oh gosh what a sweetie
Your chibis are also so super cute and expressive!

Sorry that this isn?t v in-depth I?m on mobile rn and the typing is lagging hnnng


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> I'm sad bc I swear I've typed a reply for both of ya + sent it, but I guess it never went thru //orzzzz
> It was along the lines of,, thank you so much for both of your kind words //weepsss I'm just angery bc I can't see some stuff myself, so having people like you guys really reassures me that I'm not de-proving T   T  ((stabbed so tyvvvvm for the comments!! ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here not bc I have (much) stuff to update, but more like here to promo my year end giveaways o/
> There's one on twitter and one on tumblr!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/_jintii/status/945626302127542272
> http://jintii.tumblr.com/post/168959083256/thank-you-so-much-for-sticking-with-me-this-year
> 
> I'll also scribble a quick freebie for the next poster with refs~
> To qualify you just have to had post somewhere in this thread before (lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'll slip some obligatory art updates here (laughs) I've posted them on twit already so if you're following me you've probably already seen them before ^__T
> Also long story short!! I got constantly ridiculed on a discord server that I only draw chibis and that none of my work have noses (I find noses weird on my work, that's why I've never drawn them), so I got inappropriately motivated to draw a ton of non-chibi stuff with noses (lol)
> 
> 
> pocket camp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bunch of chibs from me & my friends' kuroneko ocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one time when I tried clavies' art style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually tried to draw animal crossing stuff ((slapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new boya!!! https://toyhou.se/716616.nikolaj
> I revamped him so much he looks too seme to be an uke (lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seme if anyone is interested: https://toyhou.se/1462323.septimus
> I been smashing my head into a wall everyday the past month trying to properly match them up, and only got a smidge of an idea last week _,3JL) otp is otpain
> 
> 
> my current icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sad) year end summary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



(cant open spoiler for some reason) but i get how u feel w not being able to see anything good about ur work!!! i think thats just a thing with all artists, haha. and ur art this year has been lovely!!! i really like the piece in dec's block haha 

(also i see steph didn't post refs - so if ur not doing them then ima throw hime at u HDHDHD https://toyhou.se/890880.hime)


----------



## A r i a n e

*screams* your art is so heavenly I love seeing all your new pieces! so starry and dreamy and _blue_


----------



## Jint

Stepheroo said:


> I don?t recall ever seeing (much) lifeless work from you but what you did for the animal crossing art is so futeeee!
> I love that blue bear gijinka as well oh gosh what a sweetie
> Your chibis are also so super cute and expressive!
> 
> Sorry that this isn?t v in-depth I?m on mobile rn and the typing is lagging hnnng



awh thank you for your kind and sweet words!! and dw lmao, mobile is pain



himeki said:


> (cant open spoiler for some reason) but i get how u feel w not being able to see anything good about ur work!!! i think thats just a thing with all artists, haha. and ur art this year has been lovely!!! i really like the piece in dec's block haha
> 
> (also i see steph didn't post refs - so if ur not doing them then ima throw hime at u HDHDHD https://toyhou.se/890880.hime)



omg you too?? I haven't been able to open spoilers for almost half a month now, I thought it was just my comp ^__T
and ty!! I was trying to imitate clavies' style for that one _3JL) sadly it's also the only piece I like this month #rip

Aye ty for refs, I'll try to draw rn!!



A r i a n e said:


> *screams* your art is so heavenly I love seeing all your new pieces! so starry and dreamy and _blue_



hahaha ty!!! blue is my fave color so I guess I work best with it ^___T 

​


----------



## Jint

i tried #rip 
hope u like!! o/




​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> awh thank you for your kind and sweet words!! and dw lmao, mobile is pain
> 
> 
> 
> omg you too?? I haven't been able to open spoilers for almost half a month now, I thought it was just my comp ^__T
> and ty!! I was trying to imitate clavies' style for that one _3JL) sadly it's also the only piece I like this month #rip
> 
> Aye ty for refs, I'll try to draw rn!!
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha ty!!! blue is my fave color so I guess I work best with it ^___T
> 
> ​


YEAH I HAVENT FOR AGES TOO...I WAS THINKING IT MIGHT BE DUE TO AN EXTENSION OR JUST CHROME??? IM NOT SURE OTLL ALSO DW I HAVENT DRAWN ANYTHING REALLY THIS MONTH LMFAO


Jint said:


> i tried #rip
> hope u like!! o/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



AAAAH omg thanks!!! she looks so cute!!


----------



## dedenne

Jint said:


> i tried #rip
> hope u like!! o/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Omg what a cutie x_x


----------



## mythic

omg your art is just breathtaking! ill be looking at your tutorials since you're so good at art maybe I can learn something? idk I could just stare at your art forever oml ;o;


----------



## Jint

himeki said:


> YEAH I HAVENT FOR AGES TOO...I WAS THINKING IT MIGHT BE DUE TO AN EXTENSION OR JUST CHROME??? IM NOT SURE OTLL ALSO DW I HAVENT DRAWN ANYTHING REALLY THIS MONTH LMFAO
> 
> 
> AAAAH omg thanks!!! she looks so cute!!



YW!!! 
It's strange, I managed to open some spoilers on phone yesterday so I guess it might be an extension?? Just wondering, what sort of extensions do you have? I have stuff like... adblock, ghostery, google input, rabbit, ... lakjshdfks I just want to know which one is stopping me from opening spoilers ((orz



Dedenne2 said:


> Omg what a cutie x_x



thank you!



mythic said:


> omg your art is just breathtaking! ill be looking at your tutorials since you're so good at art maybe I can learn something? idk I could just stare at your art forever oml ;o;



awh thanks!! my... tutorials aren't the best out there I'm sure (laughs) if you want help on something in particular I can try and link you a better tut / vid!! o/​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> YW!!!
> It's strange, I managed to open some spoilers on phone yesterday so I guess it might be an extension?? Just wondering, what sort of extensions do you have? I have stuff like... adblock, ghostery, google input, rabbit, ... lakjshdfks I just want to know which one is stopping me from opening spoilers ((orz
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> awh thanks!! my... tutorials aren't the best out there I'm sure (laughs) if you want help on something in particular I can try and link you a better tut / vid!! o/​



i have a Lot: adblock,colorzilla, tapermonkey, xkit, skype, stylish, privacy badger, animal crossing music, amazon,ublock origin, popup blocker for chrome and minerblock LMAO could be rabbit or adblock?


----------



## Jint

himeki said:


> i have a Lot: adblock,colorzilla, tapermonkey, xkit, skype, stylish, privacy badger, animal crossing music, amazon,ublock origin, popup blocker for chrome and minerblock LMAO could be rabbit or adblock?



OK I TRIED DISABLING THOSE TWO BUT IT'S NOT WORKING EITHER... I loaded pages in safari though and everything is fine, I'm assuming that it's either desktop chrome / tbt's own fault ((rip​


----------



## Jint

[a bit of a ramble]
I drew this in 4hours ish... I think?? I've been hopping on and off so idk for sure //orz
anatomy composition shading etc is probably all off because I aimed for speed + eyecatchy thumbnail instead of quality so... please bare with me lmao
This is my shot at a YT thumbnail for cryaotic!!!!! I can't think of anyone else that can satisfy me other than him playing it tbh..... I haven't drew a thumbnail in 1000000 yrs compared to back then when I drew one for every game he played, smh
Last time I drew a thumbnail it was with 2 characters too, but it never got used ^__~ pray for me this time ya






bonus (the sketch)




​


----------



## Jint

speedpaint spam... not sure if i've posted some before tho















​


----------



## Jint

work is taking up all my time and energy so I don't have much to update _3JL) ;;
stuff is still not in a spoiler bc I still can't open them?? weeps (so pls don't quote with the images omg)
I joined a RP group to keep myself actively drawing!! so here are some draws...

I'm also taking dA point commissions!! I'm looking for a 3-month core for a chibi, please note me on dA/DM on twitter if interested~




































*BONUS:* some boy x boy comic pages (linked so people don't have to be forced to see them T q T)
1 2 3


​


----------



## Jint

A collab!! Kyakins @ dA did the lines, while I did the colouring and bg~
​


----------



## Kamzitty

Jint said:


> -
> 
> A collab!! Kyakins @ dA did the lines, while I did the colouring and bg~
> ​



this. is. so. gorgeous....
My eyes have been blessed 
Great work!!! <3


----------



## ~Unicorn~

i gotta subscribe to this.

awesome art!


----------



## Jint

Kammm said:


> this. is. so. gorgeous....
> My eyes have been blessed
> Great work!!! <3



thank you!! been trying to color stuff a bit differently lately~



~Unicorn~ said:


> i gotta subscribe to this.
> 
> awesome art!



haha thanks for the sub! <3​


----------



## Jint

been busy so I haven't been drawing as much T___T 
it's unfortunate timing / paging but in case if you're not aware, there's an art dump in the prev page where most of my latest works are listed at lol!

some updates:





















also leave a ref of your character for a chance to get a doodle like this (must have posted on this thread at least twice before) :






I'm still working on some coms and personal work atm but that's it for now o/ thanks for browsing~
​


----------



## Kamzitty

Your backgrounds are BEAUTIFUL WTF
Asdfhkldgaj I love your art smm
Your chibi doodles are super cute too but I haven't posted enough to request I don't think? x')
Excited to see more from u <33


----------



## dedenne

I still can't get over how beautiful your art is aaaa;;


----------



## mythic

ill leave my new oc here just if case you want to doodle her c:
https://toyhou.se/2052684.tbd


----------



## Jint

I joined another RP group (lol) so most updates this time are of the same... character... hahaha....
looks like spoilers are back and working for me again! so I'll be using them again~



Spoiler



















































I haven't done animated stuff for quite a while, so it was quite refreshing to work on something like that again!
I've also been doing some twitch emote commissions _,3JL) the ones featured are for miharu (yes the one that we all know from here!!) I know that this isn't the audience that would be looking for them, but if you happen to have a twitch channel and want something like it - feel free to contact me via twitter / email for more info!







Kammm said:


> Your backgrounds are BEAUTIFUL WTF
> Asdfhkldgaj I love your art smm
> Your chibi doodles are super cute too but I haven't posted enough to request I don't think? x')
> Excited to see more from u <33


haha thanks!! I've been trying to do backgrounds more lately wwwww glad to know that they look good _,3JL)
and yup you're right! though after this one you should be able to qualify for future giveaways (if the requirement is still the same!)



Dedenne2 said:


> I still can't get over how beautiful your art is aaaa;;


thank you!! wwww




mythic said:


> ill leave my new oc here just if case you want to doodle her c:
> https://toyhou.se/2052684.tbd







please make sure that you've read and fulfil the requirements before you post next time!​


----------



## boring

Some of your art reminds me of Assassination Classroom and honestly it's so good, I adore all of it oof.


----------



## mountaintear

Gosh, your art is so polished and lovely!! It?s amazing :?o
I?ve had so much fun looking through his thread lol I?m excited to keep up with our art ^-^ I hope I didn?t happen to miss it but do you have a tumblr? It?s my only active platform atm xD Thank you for reading!


----------



## Jint

Lijan said:


> Some of your art reminds me of Assassination Classroom and honestly it's so good, I adore all of it oof.


oh wow that's a first! ass class 8"D and thank you!!



mountaintear said:


> Gosh, your art is so polished and lovely!! It?s amazing :?o
> I?ve had so much fun looking through his thread lol I?m excited to keep up with our art ^-^ I hope I didn?t happen to miss it but do you have a tumblr? It?s my only active platform atm xD Thank you for reading!


awwhh I'm glad that you think so!!! you can find my tumblr on the first page/sig but here's a link! 

​


----------



## mountaintear

Jint said:


> oh wow that's a first! ass class 8"D and thank you!!
> 
> 
> awwhh I'm glad that you think so!!! you can find my tumblr on the first page/sig but here's a link!
> 
> ​



Thank you for sharing the link again <3 Your tumblr is LIT hahah but really I like the shade of blue you used for your theme! Your artwork is spectacular :'O


----------



## Jint

///feb 2019 update//
I'm pretty much dead here now, but thought I'd update since I'm passing by!
There's not much to post since... I've been active in RP groups on dA, and most pieces are just... unfinished work or really rough doodles... I could share them but it's not really presentable (?)
dropping off some pieces that I like--!!

One thing I've been trying to work on are (guys) and (video animations) this & last year. I also have been drawing less chibis and working more on fullbodies, now when I try to draw chibis it looks a bit weird... (?) (laughs)

I'm mostly active on twitter, instagram and dA these days!! Find me there ;3c

https://twitter.com/_jintii
https://twitter.com/_jintii
https://www.deviantart.com/jintii





































​


----------



## Jint

[looks at date] sdklfgdf so i havent updated in a full year;; 
heads up that i am most active on twitter these days so if you want to see more of my work--!! 

other than pieces I've drawn for my commissions thread, here's some other stuff that I don't... post much haha



Spoiler



already stuck this on the front page and my signature but just in case!!
I'm really proud of this one slkfjglkjf;; I referenced the bar from death parade, but I actually drew this from scratch!!
for those interested, here are some progress shots: 1 2 3







[meme/bg not by me!]





[alt man bun ver]





trying to paint a ridic complex design,,, and wandering out of my comfort zone haha






sad attempt of painting older men sjglkdfsd i didnt like it so i just covered it up with graphic design LOL






I'm trying to rework this rn!!! its so painful i think i've thrown probably 5hrs+ on this and,,, its still,,, not,,,, done,,,,,,






outfit breakdown








thanks for browsing! o/


----------



## lucyhannahg

imagine having the talent to do draw this well?!? xO 
oh my GOODNESS


----------



## IonicKarma

oh my this is all so cute!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xara

your art is immaculate,, i love it sm


----------



## Jint

Stopping by to drop more art around...
If you're a regular around twitch! I've started streaming my draws every Wednesday night and Saturday afternoon (GMT+8 time)
Feel free to stop by if you're interested in watching me suffer   






And some draws I've been working on over the past few months...























As usual - I update the most on twitter!! so feel free to drop me a follow there if you'd like to see more of my work. Hope everyone's staying safe and healthy during these times


----------



## mocha.

Omg your art is STUNNING! I especially love your more recent work, just followed on twitter so my eyes can be blessed with more pretty paintings ♡


----------

